# Chicago Gameday XIV: Aftermath...



## buzz (May 16, 2006)

[size=-2]Read the FAQ to learn more about Chicago Gameday.[/size]

[h1]Chicago Gameday XIV Sign-Up Thread[/h1]
ENWorld Chicago Gameday XIV is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. 

*Gameday XIV is June 17th.*

To participate, simply post to this thread with your intention to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made to the schedule after that point. PM or email me (buzz[at]buzzmo[dot]com) with any questions.

The Gameday prize giveaway is open to donations from attendees. We solicit prizes from publishers, but attendees are also welcome to donate games they'd like to "swap" to the prize pool.

[highlight]PLEASE NOTE: This thread is the primary means of communicating information about Gameday XIV. Please keep an eye on the thread for any updates or schedule changes, especially in the day or so prior to Gameday. *This goes double for GMs.* If you'd like to be on the Gameday mailing list, just shoot me an email.[/highlight]

[h2]Location[/h2]
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

[h2]Schedule[/h2]

Slot 0: Breakfast
To be held from 8:00am to 9:00am at Little America (located across the Metra tracks and a couple blocks northwest of Games Plus). Ask for the "Games Plus" table.
[highlight]Arrive at the store by *9:15am* to settle in to your game tables.[/highlight]
Slot 1: Morning events from *9:30am to 2:30pm*
Game 1: *Wasn’t This A Bad Cartoon From the ‘80’s?*, Buffy RPG, FCWesel
Game 2: *The Sword*, Burning Wheel revised, buzz
Game 3: *Introductory adventure to Warhammer*, WFRP2, JoeGKushner
Game 4: *Jupiter City #1: Prehistoric Peril*, M&M 2e, Reidzilla
Game 5: [highlight]There is no game 5[/highlight]
Game 6: *Beyond the Veil*, D&D 3.5, Trevalon Moonleirion
Game 7: *Minitaures Painting Seminar*, Painfully​
Meal break from *2:30pm to 3:30pm*. Be sure to come back on time for the...
Prize drawing from *3:30pm to 4:00pm*. [highlight]We'll be doing a special drawing for the chance to win two 4-day passes for GenCon 2006.[/highlight]
Slot 2: Afternoon events from *4:00pm to 9:00pm* (or later)
Game 1: *Blue Buckaroo Sunset*, Serenity, FCWesel
Game 2: *The King's Wedding Day... or should I say DEADDING DAY! (Is that McBain-y enough for you?)*, D&D 3.5, TracerBullet42
Game 3: [highlight]There is no Game 3.[/highlight]
Game 4: *The Iron Heroes vs. White Plume Mountain*, Iron Heroes (d20), Pbartender
Game 5: *Gaelic Sunrise*, Dread, Ninjacat
Game 6: *Minitaures Painting Seminar*, Painfully
Game 7: *The Great Space Race*, Kenzer & Co.'s The Great Space Race boardgame, thalmin​

[h2]Event Listings[/h2]
[h3]Slot 0 (Breakfast)[/h3]
No limit to number of attendees.
1. buzz
2. Pbartender 
3. Trevalon Moonleirion
4. William Ronald
5. GORAK
6. Sharraunna
7. Nazriel
8. ...

[h3]Slot 1[/h3]
Game 1: *Wasn’t This A Bad Cartoon From the ‘80’s?*
Buffy RPG
FCWesel, private room
[bq]When: Halloween. Where: Great America Fright Fest. What: Everyone knows that real monsters avoid messing around on Halloween and take the night off, letting the wankers and wanna’bes do whatever. Who: Enter Lowell Czerwinski and his new magical toy. You know, the one that is going to transport those damnable Scoobies to a world of fantasy and adventure and pain (lots of pain!)…He’ll use it when they’ll least expect it, just when the Demon roller coaster starts to get under way. Why: He’ll show him who the Master of the Dungeon is, once and for all. Oh yes, he will!

Come play a game of high adventure and higherest hijinks where Buffy the Vampire Slayer and Dungeons & Dragons the Cartoon do the juxtaposition dance. No experience with the Buffy RPG is needed, nor is any experience with the old 80’s cartoon (though it wouldn’t hurt…or actually, it might…watching it I mean, not having it). Come ready to have fun and have a good time. I will provide characters and the adventure type stuff.[/bq]
1. Ninjacat
2. Redwind
3. Mrs. FCWesel
4. Der Spot
5. thalmin
6. Nazriel
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]

Game 2: *The Sword*
Burning Wheel
buzz, tall table in back
[bq]You've journeyed long through this crumbling, ancient citadel. Down through ruined chambers into muck filled tubes until you arrived, at last, in the wreckage of this collapsed temple. Laying on the shattered altar, in the chamber before you, is that which you seek: The sword! But... which one of you gets to keep it? And who's going to pay the rat?

It's up to you; the adventure is on your character sheets.

"The Sword" is a four-player introductory scenario for the Burning Wheel fantasy RPG. Pregens will be provided and rules will be taught. Each player should have at least six d6's handy.

Download the character sheets if you'd like to peruse them in advance.

Burning Wheel was nominated for Best Rules and Best Monster Book in the 2004 Ennies, won three Indie RPG Awards in 2004, and was hailed by Ken Hite as the Best RPG of 2003.[/bq]
1. pvt. patterson
2. Pbartender 
3. rvalle
4. 

Game 3: *Introductory adventure to Warhammer*
WFRPG2
JoeGKushner
[bq]Through the Drakwald, where the players are fleeing from a ruined town to seek sanctuary from the beastmen gathering to destroy the remains of the town. During the course of the journey, the characters get to meet some odd ends of the Warhammer setting and learn that despite appearances, things are rarely what they seem.

Characters will be provided. Bring pen, scratch paper and 2d10 (% dice)[/bq]
1. Mark
2. Talgian
3. GORAK
4. 
5.
6.

Game 4: *Jupiter City #1: Prehistoric Peril*
M&M 2e
Reidzilla
[bq]Jupiter City is once again in distress as prehistoric creatures have mysteriously appeared and attacked the populous! Even stranger, the primeval beasts seem to disappear without a trace! It is up to American Hero Alliance to overcome these antediluvian antagonists and uncover their origins. For more information on participating in a Jupiter City Saga event, please click here.[/bq]
1. sw3333
2. TracerBullet42
3. reidmcc
4. reidmcc's guest
5. spacepirat3
6. Sharraunna
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]

Game 5: *Legends of the Shining Jewel*
D&D 3.5
kenobi65
[highlight]This event has been removed.[/highlight]


Game 6: *Beyond the Veil*
D&D 3.5
Trevalon Moonleirion
[bq]The northern reaches of the Derideth Swamp were once plagued by a rampaging dragon, named Storamere. He took a mad glee in attacking human villages, wiping out orc camps, driving off the lizardfolk, and decimating farmland. He met his untimely end, though in an ambush devised by the monks of the Order of St. Chausle. Storamere died with a curse upon his draconic tongue: "You could not have defeated me in my lair," he told his slayers. "I am forever invincible in my lair."

Now Storamere is back, with a horde of his misshapen half-dragon offspring, to have his vengeance. All that remains of the once-heoic monks are two old men driven mad by their last encounter with the black dragon, so it falls to a band of adventurers to again defeat the mighty dragon–this time in his palace, where the boastful Storamere claims he is at his strongest.

6 9th level pregenerated characters will be provided.[/bq]
1. waterdhavian
2. Thorindale
3. William Ronald
4. Hedgehog
5. pucky
6. wintermute57
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]

Game 7: *Minitaures Painting Seminar*
Painfully
[bq]This will be a "paint-and-take" event. Each participant will be given a free Reaper figure which they can paint, and then take home with them after the event. All necessary materials will be provided, but feel free to bring your own painting materials.

New painters are encouraged to join!

Optional: Speed painting competition!
If enough participants are interested, I will propose a 1 or 2 hour speed painting competition towards the end of the time slot. The winner can expect a prize![/bq]
1. Beachbaker
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 

[h3]Slot 2[/h3]
Game 1: *Blue Buckaroo Sunset*
Serenity
FCWesel, private room
[bq]"After the Earth was used up, we found a new solar system and hundreds of new Earths were terraformed and colonized. The central planets formed the Alliance and decided all the planets had to join under their rule. There was some disagreement on that point. After the War, many of the Independents who had fought and lost drifted to the edges of the system, far from Alliance control. Out here, people struggled to get by with the most basic technologies; a ship would bring you work, a gun would help you keep it. A captain's goal was simple: find a crew, find a job, keep flying."

Three months ago Captain Reynolds and the crew of the Serenity paid in blood to 'wave the truth of Miranda out to the peoples and places of the Alliance (and to thems thats a bit more independent minded). For the most part, life aboard Serenity has turned back to normal and all the good and bad that that implies.

That was until last night.

When Captain Reynolds was taken by a number of men under Adelie Niska's, "...very most solid orders."

Now, the only man who can help the crew of Serenity get Reynolds back is the very same man who caused them a world of pain and hurt...The Operative.

Come play a game in the 'world' of FIREFLY and SERENITY. Character Sheets of the Crew of the Serenity are pre-generated and rules will be taught. Come ready to have fun.

I will take seven Players.[/bq]
1. spacepirat3
2. Der Spot
3. BOB
4. Nazriel
5. Sharraunna
6. salmacis
7. salmacis' guest
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]

Game 2: *The King's Wedding Day....or should I say DEADDING DAY! (Is that McBain-y enough for you?)*
D&D 3.5
TracerBullet42, tall table in back
[bq]The rescue of the Queen-to-be went smashingly well and now our group of heroes must escort her back to her loving King for their big day. They gather up their gear, with party mascot "The Fern" included, and begin the trek back to the kingdom. When you’ve got a princess, a king’s bodyguard, a savage northwoman, a royal woodsman, a mystical healer, and a master chef…what could possibly go wrong?

This adventure is suited for 6 players (no experience necessary) and picks up right where last gameday’s "The Runaway Bride" game left off. It is not necessary for you to have participated in the previous game. Newcomers welcome. Characters will be provided and a few simple house rules will be taught.[/bq]
1. Diremede
2. sw3333
3. Mrs. FCWesel
4. Redwind
5. gperez1234
6. rvalle
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]

Game 3: *Jupiter City #2: A Sound Thrashing*
M&M 2e
Reidzilla
[highlight]This event has been removed.[/highlight]

Game 4: *The Iron Heroes vs. White Plume Mountain*
Iron Heroes (d20)
Pbartender
[bq]Search ye far or search ye near, you'll find no trace of the three unless you follow instructions clear, for the weapons abide with me. North past forest, farm, and furrow you must go to reach the feathered mound. Then down away from the sun you'll burrow — forget life, forget light, forget sound. To rescue Wave, you must do battle with the Beast in the Boiling Bubble. 'Crost cavern vast, where chain-links rattle lies Whelm, past waterspouts double. Blackrazor yet remains to be won underneath inverted ziggurat. That garnered, think not that you’re done, for now you’ll find you are caught. I care not, former owners brave, what heroes you seek to hire. Though mighty, each shall be my slave or vanish into the fire. ~K.

This is an Iron Heroes d20 adventure for up to six 7th-level pre-generated characters. No experience required, but familiarity with D&D 3.5 is helpful.

Download the character sheets (.doc, 1.87MB)[/bq]
1. buzz
2. Trevalon Moonleirion
3. Thorindale
4. William Ronald
5. waterdhavian
6. Yort
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]

Game 5: *Gaelic Sunrise*
Dread
Ninjacat, table between partitions
[bq]Ah the beautiful Irish highlands. You've spent a marvelous day on a small bus tour with a few of the other hotel patrons, driving through the gorgeous Irish countryside, visiting a coastal fishing village, lunching at a traditional, electricity-free farm, and the rest of the afternoon on a guided tour of the ancient and empty Castle Baer A Caigh. It's been a pleasant day, and the sun setting into the far edge of the sea lapping at the cliffs far below the castle is beautiful, but it's time to return to the hotel, or at least proper civilisaton, for the evening meal... That’s when you discover the tour bus won’t start...

Dread is a diceless role-playing game that is guaranteed to keep you on the edge of your seat. The focus of the game is role play and communal story telling… ..and surviving the tension. *IMPORTANT NOTE:* A measure of manual dexterity is required to play Dread, so it is not a suitable game for small children. (Also, it's a game of dramatic tension in a horror/suspense setting, so not really appropriate for little kids anyway.)[/bq]
1. reidmcc
2. reidmcc's guest
3. Reidzilla
4. GORAK
5. pvt. patterson
6.  

Game 6: *Minitaures Painting Seminar*
Painfully
[bq]This will be a "paint-and-take" event. Each participant will be given a free Reaper figure which they can paint, and then take home with them after the event. All necessary materials will be provided, but feel free to bring your own painting materials.

New painters are encouraged to join!

Optional: Speed painting competition!
If enough participants are interested, I will propose a 1 or 2 hour speed painting competition towards the end of the time slot. The winner can expect a prize![/bq]
1. Mark
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6.

Game 7: *The Great Space Race*
thalmin
Kenzer & Co.'s The Great Space Race boardgame
[bq]A short time ago, in a galaxy not too far away, powerful alien races gave the six most inept species a choice – win the Great Space Race or be destroyed. As one of these alien racers, you must use speed, tactics and luck to ensure the survival of your people! Of course, winning the Race is not as simple as it sounds. The greater your speed, the faster you travel, but the more difficult it becomes to avoid hazards – such as the black holes, space amoebas and other dangers of space, not to mention that each ship is armed with missiles and other deadly weapons. But don’t worry... at the speed of light, no one can hear you scream.[/bq]
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 16, 2006)

It begins...

YAY!


----------



## Pbartender (May 16, 2006)

Please, sign me up for your Burning Wheel Game, Buzz.


...and Breakfast too.


----------



## buzz (May 16, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Please, sign me up for your Burning Wheel Game, Buzz.
> 
> 
> ...and Breakfast too.



Done.


----------



## buzz (May 16, 2006)

FYI, folks: there's still some talk on Meta about Spoony Bard restoring the old database, so it may very well be that we lose this thread, too. I'm going to keep a backup just in case.


----------



## francisca (May 16, 2006)

Put me down for JoeG's WHFRPv2 game, and breakfast, if you please.


----------



## BOZ (May 16, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> FYI, folks: there's still some talk on Meta about Spoony Bard restoring the old database, so it may very well be that we lose this thread, too. I'm going to keep a backup just in case.




good call.    download the thread!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (May 16, 2006)

Put me down for breakfast and pbartender's Iron Heroes game.

Ahhhhhhh! Delicious gameday only a month away.


----------



## buzz (May 16, 2006)

francisca said:
			
		

> Put me down for JoeG's WHFRPv2 game, and breakfast, if you please.



Done!


----------



## buzz (May 16, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> good call.    download the thread!



I'm makin' sure I have a backup copy of the first post, i.e., the one with everyone's sign-ups.


----------



## buzz (May 16, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Put me down for breakfast and pbartender's Iron Heroes game.



Done!


----------



## PatrickTH (May 16, 2006)

Hey Buzz,
Put me in FCWesel's morning game and the Iron Heroes game in the afternoon, please.
Thanks!


----------



## buzz (May 16, 2006)

PatrickTH said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz,
> Put me in FCWesel's morning game and the Iron Heroes game in the afternoon, please.
> Thanks!



Done!


----------



## waterdhavian (May 16, 2006)

hey buzz sign me up for Slot 1 game 6 "Beyond the Veil" and Slot 2 game 1 "FCWesel's Untitled Playtest Project II"

Thanks


----------



## Thorindale (May 16, 2006)

Buzz-

Could you please sign me up for the following:

Slot 1: Game 6: Beyond the Veil
Slot 2: Game 4: The Iron Heroes vs. White Plume Mountain


Thanks


----------



## Diremede (May 16, 2006)

Okay sign me up for Game 2: The King's Wedding Day....or should I say DEADDING DAY!


----------



## buzz (May 16, 2006)

waterdhavian said:
			
		

> hey buzz sign me up for Slot 1 game 6 "Beyond the Veil" and Slot 2 game 1 "FCWesel's Untitled Playtest Project II"



Done!



			
				Thorindale said:
			
		

> Could you please sign me up for the following:
> 
> Slot 1: Game 6: Beyond the Veil
> Slot 2: Game 4: The Iron Heroes vs. White Plume Mountain



Done!



			
				Diremede said:
			
		

> Okay sign me up for Game 2: The King's Wedding Day....or should I say DEADDING DAY!



Done!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 16, 2006)

Diremede said:
			
		

> Okay sign me up for Game 2: The King's Wedding Day....or should I say DEADDING DAY!



Welcome aboard!


----------



## William Ronald (May 17, 2006)

Buzz, sign me up for Slot 0, Breakfast.  Also sign me up for Slot 1, Game 6: Beyond the Veil and Slot 2, Game 4: The Iron Heroes vs. White Plume Mountain.

Also, my offer from the planning thread still stands.  If we have any sudden cancellations, I am willing to step up to run something.  (I think we are good on back up GMs if we need them.)

I am looking forward to Gameday XIV.  Can someone work up some posters and flyers for thalmin?


----------



## Shadowbane2 (May 17, 2006)

Sign my friend and I up for the following:

0 Breakfast
1 The Sword
2 Gaelic Sunrise

(My friend's internet connection still sucks)


----------



## buzz (May 17, 2006)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Buzz, sign me up for Slot 0, Breakfast.  Also sign me up for Slot 1, Game 6: Beyond the Veil and Slot 2, Game 4: The Iron Heroes vs. White Plume Mountain.



Done!



			
				Shadowbane2 said:
			
		

> Sign my friend and I up for the following:
> 
> 0 Breakfast
> 1 The Sword
> 2 Gaelic Sunrise



Done!

Ha! I win First Event To Fill Up! 'Course, I'm sorta cheating by having only four seats.


----------



## PatrickTH (May 17, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Done!
> 
> 
> Done!
> ...





I call... shenanigans!
But congrats anyhow.


----------



## Beachbaker (May 17, 2006)

*Beachbaker for 1st painting session*

Beachbaker signing up for 1st painting session on June 17


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (May 17, 2006)

Three spots in my game filled already? Damn! Is it Monte Cook's fine adventure writing, or am I that freaking irresistable?

*Thinks it's the latter*


----------



## Ninjacat (May 17, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Three spots in my game filled already? Damn! Is it Monte Cook's fine adventure writing, or am I that freaking irresistable?
> 
> *Thinks it's the latter*




Ah-hahahahaa.


*slathers Trev with butter*


'Kay, Buzz, sign me up for Mr. Delusional's *ahem* Trev's surely wonderful game.


*fails to stifle snickering*

*badly*


----------



## sw3333 (May 17, 2006)

Buzz, sign me up for:

Slot 1 - Game 4: Jupiter City #1: Prehistoric Peril

Slot 2 - Game 2: The King's Wedding Day....or should I say DEADDING DAY! (even though it's not quite McBain-y enough for me)


----------



## buzz (May 17, 2006)

Beachbaker said:
			
		

> Beachbaker signing up for 1st painting session on June 17



Done!



			
				sw333 said:
			
		

> Buzz, sign me up for:
> 
> Slot 1 - Game 4: Jupiter City #1: Prehistoric Peril
> 
> Slot 2 - Game 2: The King's Wedding Day....or should I say DEADDING DAY! (even though it's not quite McBain-y enough for me)



Done!


----------



## Pbartender (May 17, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Ha! I win First Event To Fill Up! 'Course, I'm sorta cheating by having only four seats.




Yeah, maybe so, but I've still got more players in my game...  

Neener neener.


----------



## reidmcc (May 17, 2006)

*Game sign up*

Please sign up myself and my guest for:

FCWesel's Untitled Playtest Project I, non-d20 system, FCWesel
Game 5: Gaelic Sunrise, Dread, Ninjacat

Thank you!


----------



## FCWesel (May 17, 2006)

Buzz.

Need to do a change.

I want to give folks a solid game to sign up for, and I am not sure if the legal eagles and corporate types are going to have the I's dotted and T's crossed for the game that I originally wanted to run. (What i will do is try and work out some additional "try this game" dates when it does and invite folks to come play.)

So instead I wanted to do the ONE BIG EVENT game if I could, like last time.


*“Wasn’t This A Bad Cartoon From the ‘80’s?”*
FCWesel ~ Buffy The Vampire Slayer by Eden
(Private Room)

When: Halloween. Where: Great America Freight Fest. What: Everyone knows that real monsters avoid messing around on Halloween and take the night off, letting the wankers and wanna’bes do whatever. Who: Enter Lowell Czerwinski and his new magical toy. You know, the one that is going to transport those damnable Scoobees to a world of fantasy and adventure and pain (lots of pain!)…He’ll use it when they’ll least expect it, just when the Demon roller coaster starts to get under way.  Why: He’ll show him who the Master of the Dungeon is, once and for all. Oh yes, he will!

Come play a game of high adventure and higherest hijinks where Buffy the Vampire Slayer and Dungeons & Dragons the Cartoon do the juxtaposition dance. No experience with the Buffy RPG is needed, nor is any experience with the old 80’s cartoon (though it wouldn’t hurt…or actually, it might…watching it I mean, not having it). Come ready to have fun and have a good time. I will provide characters and the adventure type stuff. 

I will take seven Players. Two of which can be half-event players. 

All-Day Seats
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

Morning
6.
7.

Afternoon
6.
7.


Buzz, again, sorry for the confusion, but I think it is best that player know what they can sign up for and such. Thanks again.


EDIT NOTE: Obviously with a game like this, the Buffy stuff will be equaled with the D&D stuff, so even if you are ot a huge fan of ther Buffy TV show, you'll probably get a kick out of the game and this event itself.


----------



## FCWesel (May 17, 2006)

Again, to one and all, my apologies for the switch, but timing just seems to be against me (and us) on this one. All I can promise is that fun will be had at my Mega Event.

EDIT: By the way, I sure as heck-fire appreciate that folks were willing to sign up for a game slot in which they had no friggan clue about what they were actually going to play! Thanks for the boost of confidence!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 17, 2006)

Please sign me up for Game 4: Jupiter City #1: Prehistoric Peril in the morning slot, Buzz.  Thanks!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 17, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Again, to one and all, my apologies for the switch, but timing just seems to be against me (and us) on this one. All I can promise is that fun will be had at my Mega Event.



You all see that...he's PROMISING.  So don't forget to demand your money back if you have none of this "fun" of which he speaks...


----------



## FCWesel (May 17, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> You all see that...he's PROMISING.  So don't forget to demand your money back if you have none of this "fun" of which he speaks...




Hey, listen up little brother, you just worry about not keeping Games Plus open till 3am...


----------



## thalmin (May 17, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Hey, listen up little brother, you just worry about not keeping Games Plus open till 3am...



HEY! I gotta work the next day. Gimme a break!

BTW, Floyd. "Freight" Fest? This have something to do with the truckers unions?


----------



## buzz (May 17, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Buzz.
> 
> Need to do a change.



Done!

PatrickTH and waterdhavian, I didn't want to assume that you still wanted slots in FCWesel's event now that it's changed, though I did keep your other sign-ups. Please let me know what you'd like to do.

Also, I'm willing to let anyone else who has signed up for events switch if FC's new event appeals to you.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 17, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Hey, listen up little brother, you just worry about not keeping Games Plus open till 3am...



For Curt's sake, I'll do my best to kill the characters, and possibly the players, by 10:00.


----------



## buzz (May 17, 2006)

reidmcc said:
			
		

> Please sign up myself and my guest for:
> 
> FCWesel's Untitled Playtest Project I, non-d20 system, FCWesel
> Game 5: Gaelic Sunrise, Dread, Ninjacat
> ...



reidmcc, now that FCWesel's "Untitled" event has been removed, please let me know if you'd like to change your sign-ups. I'm not going to add them until I hear from you.


----------



## FCWesel (May 17, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Done!




Buzz, thanks again.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 17, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> BTW, Floyd. "Freight" Fest? This have something to do with the truckers unions?




Undead truckers...hee hee.  "And you *thought* Jimmy Hoffa was dead...but he's the living dead now!  Soon, he shall rise up from his tomb beneath Giants Stadium, and his vengeance shall know no bounds!"


----------



## Diremede (May 17, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> For Curt's sake, I'll do my best to kill the characters, and possibly the players, by 10:00.




Killing my character is one thing, but killing me is a different matter, I have preferences.  I would not like to be burned to death, that would be painful I think and it would ruin my clothes, and drowning is definitely out of the question, I don't like to get my shoes wet.  Poison can't be used, it would upset my stomach too much and that could be bad for the game day as a whole.  I'm not real big on knife wounds so no stabbing please or slashing, and if you don't mind refrain from shooting me, I'm nearly deaf as it is and I don't think my ears could take the noise.  Hmmm I suppose I have limited your options now, but a truly creative DM could find a way.


----------



## FCWesel (May 17, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> BTW, Floyd. "Freight" Fest? This have something to do with the truckers unions?




Sorry Curt, missed that part of your post. Yeah it should be "Fright." (Buzz if you could fix that the next time your updating the games that would be cool.)


The Undead Truckers game will be the next game day. It'l be called "The Freighteners." It's gonna be Shaun of the Dead meets Smokey & the Bandit.  And I will be playing the "Convoy" song, over and over throughout the game.


----------



## FCWesel (May 17, 2006)

Diremede said:
			
		

> Hmmm I suppose I have limited your options now, but a truly creative DM could find a way.




I vote for _Death by Bunga-Bunga_.


----------



## Ninjacat (May 17, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Also, I'm willing to let anyone else who has signed up for events switch if FC's new event appeals to you.




*flails madly*

Dangit!

That cartoon is what got me into D&D (and thus role-playing) in the *first* place!!!

 *sigh*

Okay, Buzz, I humbly request to remove my sign up from Trev's game to FC's AM slot... ..BUT, since I have to run my game in the afternoon, I'm more than willing to give Reidmcc & his partner (the two new attendees I was hinting at in the prep thread) those seats. FC, I'd *LOVE* to be in on your event, but obviously would have to cut out at the break. I can play the Cavalier and die a cowardly death or be buried under my magic shield at the halfway point, maybe? *g*


----------



## kenobi65 (May 17, 2006)

Diremede said:
			
		

> Hmmm I suppose I have limited your options now, but a truly creative DM could find a way.




How about getting smacked by a train?  It's just across the street from the store.



			
				FCWesel said:
			
		

> I vote for Death by Bunga-Bunga.




Death by snoo-snoo!!!


----------



## FCWesel (May 17, 2006)

Buzz: Here's a corrected set of text for my event, if that helps.







When: Halloween. Where: Great America Fright Fest. What: Everyone knows that real monsters avoid messing around on Halloween and take the night off, letting the wankers and wanna’bes do whatever. Who: Enter Lowell Czerwinski and his new magical toy. You know, the one that is going to transport those damnable Scoobies to a world of fantasy and adventure and pain (lots of pain!)…He’ll use it when they’ll least expect it, just when the Demon roller coaster starts to get under way. Why: He’ll show him who the Master of the Dungeon is, once and for all. Oh yes, he will!

Come play a game of high adventure and higherest hijinks where Buffy the Vampire Slayer and Dungeons & Dragons the Cartoon do the juxtaposition dance. No experience with the Buffy RPG is needed, nor is any experience with the old 80’s cartoon (though it wouldn’t hurt…or actually, it might…watching it I mean, not having it). Come ready to have fun and have a good time. I will provide characters and the adventure type stuff. 

I will take seven Players. Two of which can be half-event players.


----------



## Reidzilla (May 17, 2006)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Can someone work up some posters and flyers for thalmin?




Design done. Anyone want to volunteer to get them printed and delivered.


_Fourteenth Man demands someone volunteer! *NOW!*_


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 17, 2006)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Design done. Anyone want to volunteer to get them printed and delivered.
> 
> 
> _Fourteenth Man demands someone volunteer! *NOW!*_



I believe I'm up for that noble task...

Consider it done.  (Well, give me a couple days, but it will be done by week's end.)


----------



## Reidzilla (May 17, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I believe I'm up for that noble task...
> 
> Consider it done.  (Well, give me a couple days, but it will be done by week's end.)




_<Fourteenth Man>
Thank you Citizen. You are a gentleman, a scholar, and, most certainly, an athletic supporter. 
</Fourteenth Man>_


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 17, 2006)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> _<Fourteenth Man>
> Thank you Citizen. You are a gentleman, a scholar, and, most certainly, an athletic supporter.
> </Fourteenth Man>_



That's the most romantic thing anyone has said to me all day...

[Looks around]
What?


----------



## waterdhavian (May 17, 2006)

Ok, I will have to go with "Game 4: The Iron Heroes vs. White Plume Mountain".  Thanks


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 17, 2006)

Diremede said:
			
		

> Hmmm I suppose I have limited your options now, but a truly creative DM could find a way.






			
				FCWesel said:
			
		

> I vote for _Death by Bunga-Bunga_.






			
				kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Death by snoo-snoo!!!




And here I was just going to have him chased off a cliff by naked ladies as it was done by our beloved Monty Python...


----------



## buzz (May 17, 2006)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Okay, Buzz, I humbly request to remove my sign up from Trev's game to FC's AM slot...



Seeing as I didn't even have you listed for Trev's event... Done! 



			
				Ninjacat said:
			
		

> ..BUT, since I have to run my game in the afternoon, I'm more than willing to give Reidmcc & his partner (the two new attendees I was hinting at in the prep thread) those seats.



Whatever works. Just make sure that Reidmcc checks back in to let me know what he wants to do now that FC changed his event.



			
				waterdhavian said:
			
		

> Ok, I will have to go with "Game 4: The Iron Heroes vs. White Plume Mountain". Thanks



Done!

Pbartender, you win the First Event To Fill Up That Actually Had Six Seats. Congrats!


----------



## FCWesel (May 18, 2006)

Okay, I got motivated and crested this little one-sheet for my Buffized D&D Cartoon Mega Event for Game Day

Enjoy...

http://home.comcast.net/~wavesintheblack/poster.pdf


----------



## buzz (May 18, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Okay, I got motivated and crested this little one-sheet for my Buffized D&D Cartoon Mega Event for Game Day
> 
> Enjoy...
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~wavesintheblack/poster.pdf



Kewl! Where did you get those character portraits?


----------



## reidmcc (May 18, 2006)

*Changed events*

Ok, since the playtest isn't going on, please sign us up for:

Game 4: Jupiter City #1: Prehistoric Peril

and keep is in:

Game 5: Gaelic Sunrise

Thanks!


----------



## buzz (May 18, 2006)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Design done. Anyone want to volunteer to get them printed and delivered.
> 
> 
> _Fourteenth Man demands someone volunteer! *NOW!*_



Hey, we're tri-annual! 

Coolio, Reid.

FYI, I posted a news item about Gameday on GamingReport.com (and will post another right before the actual date) and a thread on RPG.net. Any ideas for other venues in which to advertise?


----------



## Pbartender (May 18, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Kewl! Where did you get those character portraits?




All I could think was...  Bobby's a girl?


----------



## buzz (May 18, 2006)

reidmcc said:
			
		

> Ok, since the playtest isn't going on, please sign us up for:
> 
> Game 4: Jupiter City #1: Prehistoric Peril
> 
> ...



Done! Thanks for checking back in, reidmcc. Welcome to Gameday!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 18, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Okay, I got motivated and crested this little one-sheet for my Buffized D&D Cartoon Mega Event for Game Day
> 
> Enjoy...
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~wavesintheblack/poster.pdf



Okay, this motivated me and I put together a little movie trailer for my game...

(Go ahead and click...I dare  you.)


----------



## buzz (May 18, 2006)

FYI to the players in "The Sword":

I've edited the description to add a link to the character sheets for the event, for thsoe who want to check them out in advance.


----------



## Redwind (May 18, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Okay, I got motivated and crested this little one-sheet for my Buffized D&D Cartoon Mega Event for Game Day
> 
> Enjoy...
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~wavesintheblack/poster.pdf





Oooo.  Bobby went She-Ra?  What is that?  A Barbarianette?  moo.


----------



## FCWesel (May 18, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Okay, this motivated me and I put together a little movie trailer for my game...
> 
> (Go ahead and click...I dare  you.)




You ARE going to the utmost, deepest, darkest...and plain ol' scariest...level of the firey pplace (ie: HELL) for that. You know, the one where the Matrix 2 & 3 are repeated over and over, and the Star Wars EP 1-3 cast all have committies and banking meetings with Jerry Lewis and Sandra Bernhardt and Kathy Griffith.

You have my pity. (Even though you deserve it.)


----------



## FCWesel (May 18, 2006)

Redwind said:
			
		

> Oooo.  Bobby went She-Ra?  What is that?  A Barbarianette?  moo.




 I'll 'Barbarianette' you.

.


----------



## Redwind (May 18, 2006)

Buzz sign me up for :

   Slot 1 of FC's Great America Fright Fest

   Slot 2 - Game 2: The King's Wedding Day....or should I say DEADDING DAY!

Thank you


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 18, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> You ARE going to the utmost, deepest, darkest...and plain ol' scariest...level of the firey pplace (ie: HELL) for that. You know, the one where the Matrix 2 & 3 are repeated over and over, and the Star Wars EP 1-3 cast all have committies and banking meetings with Jerry Lewis and Sandra Bernhardt and Kathy Griffith.
> 
> You have my pity. (Even though you deserve it.)



What?  What did I do?  (Oh, I know...and even I feel I may have crossed a line.  Now had you mentioned that Rosie O'Donnell would be there I might be truly repentant.)


----------



## Redwind (May 18, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> I'll 'Barbarianette' you.
> 
> .



OOoooooooooo!  DOH!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 18, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> I'll 'Barbarianette' you.
> 
> .



Ouch!  Get the aloe.  You've been burned, Redwind.  Moo.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 18, 2006)

Redwind said:
			
		

> Buzz sign me up for :
> Slot 2 - Game 2: The King's Wedding Day....or should I say DEADDING DAY!
> 
> Thank you



Welcome, Redwind...or should I say Bilimac.


----------



## buzz (May 18, 2006)

Redwind said:
			
		

> Buzz sign me up for :
> 
> Slot 1 of FC's Great America Fright Fest
> 
> ...



Done!

Okay, that's both of the AM slots filled for FCWesel's event. It's all-day or PM from here on out.


----------



## FCWesel (May 18, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> What?  What did I do?  (Oh, I know...and even I feel I may have crossed a line.  Now had you mentioned that Rosie O'Donnell would be there I might be truly repentant.)




Didn't you know, she's the "wife" of the "guy" in charge...Martha Stewart.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 18, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Didn't you know, she's the "wife" of the "guy" in charge...Martha Stewart.



Thanks.  I'll be sending you the psych bills... [runs off to vomit]


----------



## FCWesel (May 18, 2006)

I have sent Buzz a email talking about making my game ONE (the AM) Event so that way folks can play one complete game and get the opportunity to play other games (since we have such a good selection this game day, indeed).

Now seems a decent time to do that, since only two folks have signed up for the AM slot of the Buffy/D&D game and it won't mess up most folks.

In the afternoon session, I would run a SERENITY event.


----------



## FCWesel (May 18, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I'll be sending you the psych bills... [runs off to vomit]




Hope Rick has that dixie cup at the ready for your to "spew" in.

Party on, Tracerbullet. Party on.


----------



## Ninjacat (May 18, 2006)

reidmcc said:
			
		

> Ok, since the playtest isn't going on, please sign us up for:
> 
> Game 4: Jupiter City #1: Prehistoric Peril
> 
> ...






			
				buzz said:
			
		

> Done! Thanks for checking back in, reidmcc. Welcome to Gameday!




Buzz: Just FYI, that's reidmcc AND PARTNER, thus the "us" in his post. So that'd be one more seat down in Reidzilla's and my games, but if FC's redoing his events, do we change *again*? Though reidmcc was just looking for random interesting when he first signed up, I think, so maybe it doesn't matter. Heh. (Hey FC, change the Serenity to the new event if you get the legal clearance in time! We'll have to give you a Most Schizophrenic Line-up Award, or something! *g*)


----------



## Reidzilla (May 18, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I'll be sending you the psych bills... [runs off to vomit]




_<Fourteenth Man>
Quick Bucket Lad! Your duty is clear!
</Fourteenth Man>_


----------



## FCWesel (May 18, 2006)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> ...do we change again?




There'd be no need to change anything for my game, as there's only two folks (you and redwind) signed up for my buffy/D&D game and they are in the AM, when the game would run.

My purpose behind the suggestion of 1 normal event instead 1 major was so that folks could play two games instead of one, since there's a nice line up of different games. Also with a few events already filled up, this would give more folks a chance to play set games instead of "half a game."


----------



## FCWesel (May 18, 2006)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> _<Fourteenth Man>
> Quick Bucket Lad! Your duty is clear!
> </Fourteenth Man>_




Now THAT was funny.


----------



## buzz (May 18, 2006)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Buzz: Just FYI, that's reidmcc AND PARTNER, thus the "us" in his post. So that'd be one more seat down in Reidzilla's and my games...



D'oh! I biffed past that part of the post. Fixed. Welcome to Gameday, redimcc and partner!



			
				Ninjacat said:
			
		

> ...but if FC's redoing his events, do we change *again*?



As you can tell, we're playing things a bit fast-and-loose this time around. If FCWesel gives me the go-ahead, I'll make the changes. Hopefully, this will be the *last* of them.


----------



## FCWesel (May 18, 2006)

Okay, after talking it over with the Buzz-inator, we are agreed that two events would be better than one for a summer game day.

Game 1: *BLUE BUCKAROO SUNSET* 
Serenity The Roleplaying Game, MWP 
FCWesel, Private Room 

_"After the Earth was used up, we found a new solar system and hundreds of new Earths were terraformed and colonized. The central planets formed the Alliance and decided all the planets had to join under their rule. There was some disagreement on that point. After the War, many of the Independents who had fought and lost drifted to the edges of the system, far from Alliance control. Out here, people struggled to get by with the most basic technologies; a ship would bring you work, a gun would help you keep it. A captain's goal was simple: find a crew, find a job, keep flying."_ 

Three months ago Captain Reynolds and the crew of the Serenity paid in blood to 'wave the truth of Miranda out to the peoples and places of the Alliance (and to thems thats a bit more independent minded). For the most part, life aboard Serenity has turned back to normal and all the good and bad that that implies. 

That was until last night. 

When Captain Reynolds was taken by a number of men under Adelie Niska's, "...very most solid orders." 

Now, the only man who can help the crew of Serenity get Reynolds back is the very same man who caused them a world of pain and hurt...The Operative.  

Come play a game in the 'world' of FIREFLY and SERENITY. Character Sheets of the Crew of the Serenity are pre-generated and rules will be taught. Come ready to have fun. 

I will take seven Players. 
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6.
7.


----------



## FCWesel (May 18, 2006)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> (Hey FC, change the Serenity to the new event if you get the legal clearance in time! We'll have to give you a Most Schizophrenic Line-up Award, or something!)






			
				buzz said:
			
		

> If FCWesel gives me the go-ahead, I'll make the changes. Hopefully, this will be the *last* of them.




Yup...Putting the "confusion" in F*C*Wesel since 1972!


----------



## buzz (May 18, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Okay, after talking it over with the Buzz-inator, we are agreed that two events would be better than one for a summer game day.



I've changed the main post to reflect this. Let the juggling of existing sign-ups begin!

Just to confirm, you have *six* seats in your AM game, and *seven* in your PM, correct?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 18, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> I've changed the main post to reflect this. Let the juggling of existing sign-ups begin!
> 
> Just to confirm, you have *six* seats in your AM game, and *seven* in your PM, correct?



Man...this thread is giving me a headache.  Is there an aspirin dispensing superhero in that group, Reid???


----------



## FCWesel (May 18, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Just to confirm, you have *six* seats in your AM game, and *seven* in your PM, correct?




Yup, that's dead on correct, good sir.


----------



## Reidzilla (May 18, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Man...this thread is giving me a headache.  Is there an aspirin dispensing superhero in that group, Reid???





_Acetamino-Phoenix_ to the rescue!


----------



## Pbartender (May 19, 2006)

Mr. Crossley, I'd like to introduce you to Mr. Otus.
Mr. Otus, Mr. Crossley.

What fun...  Here's a printer-friendly 8x10 poster for my Iron Heroes event...


----------



## spacepirat3 (May 19, 2006)

*Game Day*

Please sign me up for
Slot 1 - Game 4: Jupiter City #1 Prehistoric Peril
and
Slot 2 - Game 1: Blue Buckaroo Sunset

Thanks


----------



## Shadowbane2 (May 19, 2006)

Ok, this just in: My firend can't make it so you should probably take his name off of the list.


----------



## gperez1234 (May 19, 2006)

*gameday*

hi, 
   please sign me up gperez1234 for slot 2 game 2 the kings wedding day.

  thanks!


----------



## FCWesel (May 19, 2006)

spacepirat3 said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for... Slot 2 - Game 1: Blue Buckaroo Sunse




Welcome aboard!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 19, 2006)

gperez1234 said:
			
		

> hi,
> please sign me up gperez1234 for slot 2 game 2 the kings wedding day.
> 
> thanks!



Back for more, eh?  Welcome back!


----------



## rvalle (May 19, 2006)

Oh man... so many games!

Sigh, been trying all week to figure out if I can make this date or not. I keep disconnecting with the wife. I'm going to make the supreme effort today!

rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 19, 2006)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> _Acetamino-Phoenix_ to the rescue!



[Cameron from Ferris Bueller voice]Acetamino-Phoenix, you're my hero![/Cameron from Ferris Bueller voice]


----------



## buzz (May 19, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> What fun...  Here's a printer-friendly 8x10 poster for my Iron Heroes event...



This whole flyer thing is... awesome. Maybe I'll do one for my event...


----------



## buzz (May 19, 2006)

spacepirat3 said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for
> Slot 1 - Game 4: Jupiter City #1 Prehistoric Peril
> and
> Slot 2 - Game 1: Blue Buckaroo Sunset



Done!



			
				Shadowbane2 said:
			
		

> Ok, this just in: My firend can't make it so you should probably take his name off of the list.



Done! *There's now an open seat in my Burning Wheel event.* I put that in bold... becasue I can.



			
				gperez1234 said:
			
		

> hi,
> please sign me up gperez1234 for slot 2 game 2 the kings wedding day.



Done!


----------



## buzz (May 19, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> I keep disconnecting with the wife. I'm going to make the supreme effort today!



Dude, you gotta just lay down the law. "Woman, I'm gion' to Gameday, dangit!" That's how it works in my house.

I mean, as far as you know.


----------



## Reidzilla (May 19, 2006)

Umm...just a quick note to everybody. You don't have to play my Jupiter City events in order. They are all loosely connected one shots. I mention this because it seems #1 is popular but #2 is not. Then again, maybe #2 sucks  .

Anyone interested in my Jupiter City Ongoing Saga events should really check out the website  for more info about the campaign. 

Thanks


----------



## rvalle (May 19, 2006)

Wohoo! I'm going!

Sign me up for the last slot in Sword Burning Wheel game (though there had better be some Subotai voices in there).

And, while I really want to try Serenity... sign me up for the Wedding! I'm bringing my Ginsu knives!!

rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 19, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Wohoo! I'm going!
> 
> Sign me up for the last slot in Sword Burning Wheel game (though there had better be some Subotai voices in there).
> 
> ...



Wow...half of the group is returning to continue from last time!  Welcome back!


----------



## rvalle (May 19, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Wow...half of the group is returning to continue from last time!  Welcome back!




How can you not return to a game that has a fern and a killer bunny?


Hmmm... I bet I could make a good meal out of the two of them. (Fingers his knives...)



Oh... and I already told the wife I'd be late.  

rv


----------



## rvalle (May 19, 2006)

francisca said:
			
		

> Put me down for JoeG's WHFRPv2 game, and breakfast, if you please.




Deciding to head home early this time francisca?


----------



## FCWesel (May 19, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Oh... and I already told the wife I'd be late.




mmMMmm-hmmmm.  Tru dat.  Tru dat.


----------



## rvalle (May 19, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> mmMMmm-hmmmm.  Tru dat.  Tru dat.




At this point he shouldn't even try to hide it... flaunt it! Put in the game write up "... and be at the last table still playing at the end of the night while everone else is waiting to close up!"


----------



## buzz (May 19, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Wohoo! I'm going!
> 
> Sign me up for the last slot in Sword Burning Wheel game (though there had better be some Subotai voices in there).
> 
> ...



Done! Though I can't guarantee any Subotai voices, I'll see what I can do. 

TracerBullet42, your event is now full. "The Sword" is also full.


----------



## Pbartender (May 19, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Done! Though I can't guarantee any Subotai voices, I'll see what I can do.




I could probably swing a passable Subotai voice...  Besides, I can't possibly play in one of Buzz's games without affecting a stereotypically and amusingly annoying accent.


----------



## FCWesel (May 19, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> At this point he shouldn't even try to hide it... flaunt it! Put in the game write up "... and be at the last table still playing at the end of the night while everone else is waiting to close up!"




I am getting Curt an electric cattle-prod. That should clear up any time issues.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 19, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Oh... and I already told the wife I'd be late.
> 
> rv





			
				FCWesel said:
			
		

> mmMMmm-hmmmm. Tru dat. Tru dat.





			
				rvalle said:
			
		

> At this point he shouldn't even try to hide it... flaunt it! Put in the game write up "... and be at the last table still playing at the end of the night while everone else is waiting to close up!"





			
				FCWesel said:
			
		

> I am getting Curt an electric cattle-prod. That should clear up any time issues.




Silly Wesel, I'm quite certain that Curt already has a cattle-prod and has threatened to use it if necessary.  Fortunately, I've spent the last several years building up an immunity to cattle-prods.  

Before the server crashed, I had changed my custom user title to read "can't finish games on time."  Too bad that's lost...


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 19, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> How can you not return to a game that has a fern and a killer bunny?
> rv



Freakin' Baleful Polymorph...hehehe.

And let's not forget the hyper squirrel!


----------



## francisca (May 19, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Deciding to head home early this time francisca?



Yeah, I'll be heading out shortly after the drawing again.

One of these times, I'll hang around for the evening session and crash at my evil twin's place in St. John, postponing the sleep inducing portion of the drive until the next day.


----------



## Der Spot (May 20, 2006)

Oh, this is going to be awesome!  First, we have the tongue-in-cheek snark of Buffy the Vampire Slayer (the name still says it all) combined with an 80's cartoon that came straight out of a can of Cheez Whiz?  Will my brain ever function the same again afterwards?  Stay tuned!  Then Serenity, which I will always play at any possible opportunity.  It wasn't around last Gameday, I may have to celebrate this time around by coming to the store in my self-styled Malcolm Reynolds costume (completely not kidding).  

Buzz, if you would kindly put me in FC's games in both slots, it'd be much appreciated!

See y'all there!


----------



## thalmin (May 20, 2006)

Buzz, please sign me up for Floyd's Buffy game, slot 1.
And I will try the painting again in Slot 2.


----------



## Digital M@ (May 20, 2006)

Well, life threw a curve ball and I don't think I will be able to make this one 

Anyway, it looks like there are some great events.  Have fun!


----------



## Pbartender (May 20, 2006)

Digital M@ said:
			
		

> Well, life threw a curve ball and I don't think I will be able to make this one
> 
> Anyway, it looks like there are some great events.  Have fun!




I hate it when that happens. :\ Take it easy, Matt...  Hopefully, we'll see you next time.


----------



## Pbartender (May 20, 2006)

Oh, if anyone is interested in a little preview, the 7th-level pre-generated characters for my Iron Heroes game are attached as a Word document.

Buzz, if you'd like to link to this post from my event description on the first page, that'd be great.


----------



## FCWesel (May 21, 2006)

Hey Buzz.

Can you put a reserve on one of the seats for my Serenity game for BOB. 

This is the BOB who _works_ at GAMES PLUS and he's looking to jump into my Serenity game and I want to make sure that there's a seat for him held until he signs up on his own. (I told him this very evening he needed to come and sign in, but I want to try and hold a seat for one of our noble Games Plus Guys.)

Thanks.


----------



## buzz (May 21, 2006)

Der Spot said:
			
		

> Buzz, if you would kindly put me in FC's games in both slots, it'd be much appreciated!



Done!



			
				thalmin said:
			
		

> Buzz, please sign me up for Floyd's Buffy game, slot 1.
> And I will try the painting again in Slot 2.



Done!



			
				Pbartender said:
			
		

> Buzz, if you'd like to link to this post from my event description on the first page, that'd be great.



Done!



			
				FCWesel said:
			
		

> Can you put a reserve on one of the seats for my Serenity game for BOB.



Done!


----------



## JoeGKushner (May 21, 2006)

Little more descrption

"Through the Drakwald, where the players are fleeing from a ruined town to seek sanctuary from the beastmen gathering to destroy the remains of the town. During the course of the journey, the characters get to meet some odd ends of the Warhammer setting and learn that despite appearances, things are rarely what they seem."


----------



## buzz (May 21, 2006)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Little more descrption
> 
> "Through the Drakwald, where the players are fleeing from a ruined town to seek sanctuary from the beastmen gathering to destroy the remains of the town. During the course of the journey, the characters get to meet some odd ends of the Warhammer setting and learn that despite appearances, things are rarely what they seem."



Added!


----------



## JoeGKushner (May 22, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Added!




Thanks.

Finally found the description for it.


----------



## FCWesel (May 23, 2006)

Der Spot, welcome to my games.


----------



## Mark (May 23, 2006)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Little more descrption
> 
> "Through the Drakwald, where the players are fleeing from a ruined town to seek sanctuary from the beastmen gathering to destroy the remains of the town. During the course of the journey, the characters get to meet some odd ends of the Warhammer setting and learn that despite appearances, things are rarely what they seem."





Now you've done it.  I've wet em, again.


----------



## buzz (May 23, 2006)

FYI, an email went out this past weekend to publishers solicitng prizes. No responses yet, but it's still early.

I am pretty dang sure I'll be donating:

An autographed copy of GoO's Tri-Sat dX core book
A first-printing of _the Riddle of Steel_
The original pre-revision HARP core book

I'm also toying with the idea of putting my prized copy of _World of Synnibar_ on the prize table, but am wary to risk plummeting Games Plus into a pocket hell-dimension.


----------



## Pbartender (May 23, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> I'm also toying with the idea of putting my prized copy of _World of Synnibar_ on the prize table, but am wary to risk plummeting Games Plus into a pocket hell-dimension.




I'll trade you for that first printing of Burning Wheel I got a couple Gamedays back...


----------



## buzz (May 23, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> I'll trade you for that first printing of Burning Wheel I got a couple Gamedays back...



I feel certain that, somewhere far away, a squirrel's head just exploded.

Done!


----------



## Der Spot (May 23, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Der Spot, welcome to my games.




Thanks!  I've played in 'em before, always a good time.  This will actually be the third of your Serenity adventures that I join in on, which I know goes against the Gameday idea of "an opportunity to try new stuff", but I'm hoping to run a campaign with my regular gaming group, so I want all the experience I can get with the system.  And the Buffy thing just sounds way too good to miss


----------



## Hedgehog (May 24, 2006)

Please sign me up for game 6 in slot 1.


----------



## buzz (May 24, 2006)

Hedgehog said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for game 6 in slot 1.



Done!

Welcome to Gameday, Hedgehog, and welcome to ENWorld.


----------



## Pbartender (May 24, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> I feel certain that, somewhere far away, a squirrel's head just exploded.
> 
> Done!




Murr hurr hurr hurr hra ha ha ha ha ha...

Oh, yes... 

Now *Phase 1* of my *Master Plan* is complete.
Today, Games Plus.
Tomorrow...

 :\ 
 


*THE WORLD!*


 *AH! HAH! Hah hah hah ha ha ha ha ha ha...*  

*ahem*


----------



## pucky (May 24, 2006)

*Beyond the veil*

Please sign me up for Beyond the Veil (game 6) in the morning (slot 1).  Thanks and I'll see you there!

Pucky
(formerly Pucky57)


----------



## buzz (May 24, 2006)

pucky said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for Beyond the Veil (game 6) in the morning (slot 1).  Thanks and I'll see you there!
> 
> Pucky
> (formerly Pucky57)



Done! Welcome back, pucky.


----------



## wintermute57 (May 25, 2006)

*Please Sign me up for Game 6*

Hello, please sign me up for Game Six, Slot one: 
Beyond the Veil, D&D 3.5, Trevalon Moonleirion

Thanks!


----------



## buzz (May 25, 2006)

wintermute57 said:
			
		

> Hello, please sign me up for Game Six, Slot one:
> Beyond the Veil, D&D 3.5, Trevalon Moonleirion
> 
> Thanks!



Done! Welcome to Gameday and ENworld, wintermute57.

Trev, your game is now full-up.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 25, 2006)

Just dropped off the posters/fliers at Games Plus.  Yeah, I know...much later than when I said I would get it done, but that's how I roll, baby.

I also picked up a customizable GM screen, 60 markers for monsters (hint: HUGE battle planned for game day), some mood generating dice, and a York Peppermint Pattie.

Games Plus...providing all your gaming and minty snack needs since the Bronze Age.


----------



## FCWesel (May 25, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Games Plus...providing all your gaming and minty snack needs since the Bronze Age.




See BUZZ, I told _you_ Curt wasn't three days older then dirt.


----------



## buzz (May 25, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> See BUZZ, I told _you_ Curt wasn't three days older then dirt.



Man, we were SO wasted that night.

What?


----------



## thalmin (May 26, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> See BUZZ, I told _you_ Curt wasn't three days older then dirt.



Thanks, Floyd, for sticking up for me.





HEY!!!


----------



## rvalle (May 26, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Just dropped off the posters/fliers at Games Plus.  Yeah, I know...much later than when I said I would get it done, but that's how I roll, baby.
> 
> I also picked up a customizable GM screen, 60 markers for monsters (hint: HUGE battle planned for game day), some mood generating dice, and a York Peppermint Pattie.
> 
> Games Plus...providing all your gaming and minty snack needs since the Bronze Age.




I seem to remember a lot of bad guys in that cave!

rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 27, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> I seem to remember a lot of bad guys in that cave!
> 
> rv



Oh, that cave was nothin', I tell ya...NOTHIN'!!!

Ok, I guess it was something...

Is it the 17th yet?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 27, 2006)

Oh, and rvalle...here's a little excerpt that I wanted to show you last time about the beloved "Master Chef"

It's from Mongoose's Quintessential Halfling:

"The best of the chefs sometimes manage to rise to the rank of Master Chef. This takes more than merely honing one's cooking skills; the Master Chef must be ready to quest for the rarest ingredients, study the arts of alchemy and herbalism, and even master a little magic. A druid will willingly tell (or, more likely, lecture you at length) that every living thing contains within it a spark of divine life energy, and that consuming this spark in the feral rush of the hunt is a sacrament of life and an affirmation of the great cycle of nature; furthermore (quoth the druid) most civilised meals take too long and by the time the food is prepared, the divine spark of life it once contained has decayed and vanished, devoured by entropy and lost of the cycle forever. The Master Chef, then, must learn to nurture and preserve the little spark of life in his ingredients as he prepares the meal, coaxing it back into full bloom until a meal of venison and vegetables gives the diners a sense of crashing through the greenwood, heavy antlers weighing down their heads and hot blood rushing through their veins while simultaneously hurling their souls into the dark loam of the earth, there to slowly take root and grow and sprout, a long slow black green moment of constant life. The Master Chef stands between life and death, between hunter and hunted, and draws all the world in until the experiences of a hundred lifetimes explode out with every transcendent mouthful!

They also cook."


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (May 27, 2006)

A full event? Already? I feel honored. 

_Just wait till they see how many bears they have to fight...this'll be better than _Bad Fur Day


Err...Nothing. Nothing to see here!

To my loverly players--I'll try to get characters done before gameday itself, but no promises.  If the character sheets are done in a timely fashion, I'll post them here.

Only a few weeks until gameday. Trev = excited.


----------



## Nazriel (May 28, 2006)

Please sign me up for Slot 1, Game 1: Wasn’t This A Bad Cartoon From the ‘80’s?

And...

Slot 2, Game 1: Blue Buckaroo Sunset

Dibs on riding Uni!


----------



## BOZ (May 28, 2006)

LOL... seems like everybody wants to do everything on this date - not only will i be missing gameday for my friend's wedding, but after i leave the reception, i'll be going straight to my cousin's house for his graduation party.


----------



## buzz (May 28, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for Slot 1, Game 1: Wasn’t This A Bad Cartoon From the ‘80’s?
> 
> And...
> 
> Slot 2, Game 1: Blue Buckaroo Sunset



Done!

FCWesel, your morning game is now full.


----------



## Ninjacat (May 28, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Dibs on riding Uni!




*snicker*

So, that means you want to play Bobby, right? Or is it Bobbie in her lovely blue overalls now, as per  FC's poster thingamabobber?


----------



## buzz (May 28, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Dibs on riding Uni!



Hey now, this is a family-friendly event...


----------



## Nazriel (May 29, 2006)

In light of seeing that poster, perhaps Hank would be a better choice to play as. 

I can hold out hope that Uni has been beefed up into a wicked steed of a unicorn though...

"Uni, Charging IMPALE Attack!"


----------



## Nazriel (May 29, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Hey now, this is a family-friendly event...




I don't know, Buzz.  The D&D Cartoon was an orgy of violence if you listened to some people. (*cough* exaggerating *cough*)

According to Wikipedia: "The level of violence was controversial for children's television at the time, and the script of one episode, "The Dragon's Graveyard", was almost shelved because one of the characters contemplated killing one of their enemies." - Source

Those kids are such rascals.


----------



## Sharraunna (May 29, 2006)

I'd like to join the morning Jupiter City event (assuming no experience is necessary) and the afternoon Blue Buckaroo Sunset games, if I may.


----------



## buzz (May 29, 2006)

Sharraunna said:
			
		

> I'd like to join the morning Jupiter City event (assuming no experience is necessary) and the afternoon Blue Buckaroo Sunset games, if I may.



You may, indeed. Done! Welcome back to Gameday, Sharraunna.

Reid, your morning M&M game is now full.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (May 29, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Hey now, this is a family-friendly event...




Says that man that ran Harry Potter and the Electronic Device of Undetermined Origin...

"Ginny and Ron are on the quidditch field practicing."
"Who's the catcher?"

*facepalm*


----------



## FCWesel (May 29, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Says that man that ran Harry Potter and the Electronic Device of Undetermined Origin...




Uhmmm...Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## salmacis (May 29, 2006)

Hiya!!!

I'm glad that there are two slots left in the Serenity game!

My friend Holly and I want to play, so count us in 

~shannon


----------



## buzz (May 29, 2006)

salmacis said:
			
		

> Hiya!!!
> 
> I'm glad that there are two slots left in the Serenity game!
> 
> ...



Done! Welcome to Gameday!


----------



## buzz (May 29, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Says that man that ran Harry Potter and the Electronic Device of Undetermined Origin...



You have to remember, though, I place all the blame for this on you guys. Thus, I remain a bastion of purity and innocence...


...as far as you know.


----------



## Nazriel (May 30, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Thus, I remain a bastion of purity and innocence...




Completely *friendly and tongue-in-cheek joking* to follow:

Aren't gamers generally trying to fight that stereotype, Buzz?


----------



## buzz (May 30, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Completely *friendly and tongue-in-cheek joking* to follow:
> 
> Aren't gamers generally trying to fight that stereotype, Buzz?



(The following has been modified to fit the subject matter.)

Buzz:
Look... are you insinuating something?

Nazriel:
Oh, no, no, no... yes.

Buzz:
Well?

Nazriel:
Well, you're a man of the world, squire.

Buzz:
Yes...

Nazriel:
I mean, you've been around a bit, you know, like, you've, uh... You've 'done it'...

Buzz:
What do you mean?

Nazriel:
Well, I mean like,... you've SLEPT, with a lady...

Buzz:
Yes...

Nazriel:
What's it like?


----------



## Reidzilla (May 30, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> You may, indeed. Done! Welcome back to Gameday, Sharraunna.
> 
> Reid, your morning M&M game is now full.




SWEET!

Now I just need to figure out why my afternoon game is so unpopular.


----------



## FCWesel (May 30, 2006)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Now I just need to figure out why my afternoon game is so unpopular.




Not 'unpopular', It's just a head of its time, Reid.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 30, 2006)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Now I just need to figure out why my afternoon game is so unpopular.



Quite simple...it needs more cowbell...


----------



## Reidzilla (May 30, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Quite simple...it needs more cowbell...




_<Fourteenth Man>
Hurry Heroes! We must seize the Cosmic Cowbell before it's to late!
</Fourteenth Man>_


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 30, 2006)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> _<Fourteenth Man>
> Hurry Heroes! We must seize the Cosmic Cowbell before it's to late!
> </Fourteenth Man>_



Oooh...I want to play Bruce Dickinson!


----------



## Nazriel (May 30, 2006)

Hehe. Buzz goes for the Monty Python skit, I can respect that! 

Well played. Well played indeed.

Unfortunately not accurate.  

So, in the future, are you going to be running anymore Harry Potter games, Buzz? I so missed out on that.


----------



## buzz (May 30, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> So, in the future, are you going to be running anymore Harry Potter games, Buzz? I so missed out on that.



I tremble at the prospect of tempting fate with such a potentially disastrous course of action...

So, maybe.


----------



## Nazriel (May 31, 2006)

Stop the presses!

Did someone say something about...







			
				buzz said:
			
		

> tempting fate



?

Sounds like someone wants to play Synnibarr!


----------



## Sharraunna (May 31, 2006)

Nazriel!  Out!  We do not name the beast here.  For to name it is to invite it... *shiver*


----------



## Nazriel (May 31, 2006)

I invoke the power of Raven c.s. McCracken upon you all!

IA IA McCracken Fhtagn!


----------



## Reidzilla (May 31, 2006)

Don't make me call Monster Island! I've got relatives over there ya' know!


----------



## Nazriel (Jun 1, 2006)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Don't make me call Monster Island! I've got relatives over there ya' know!




Er... do I stand a chance at all if I have Godzuki on my side?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 1, 2006)

It's been a sloooooooow day at work today so I whipped up this little flyer for my game.

I did it all by myself...no help from FCWesel at all...(thanks, Floyd!)

Take a gander.

And take a look at it too.


----------



## buzz (Jun 2, 2006)

So, who's going to print out all these flyers and wallpaper Games Plus with them?


----------



## thalmin (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey, buzz. The store has a demo copy of Kenzer's *Great Space Race*. If anyone is interested, I can set it up in the second time slot. Maybe time for 2 games. What do you think?


----------



## buzz (Jun 2, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Hey, buzz. The store has a demo copy of Kenzer's *Great Space Race*. If anyone is interested, I can set it up in the second time slot. Maybe time for 2 games. What do you think?



Sure. Do you want to list it as a formal event with sign-ups and everything?


----------



## thalmin (Jun 2, 2006)

That would be fine, but you will have to take me out of the painting seminar.
The game is designed for up to 6 players. I can either do it as a demo (about 1 hour) or regular game (3 hours). I can run it twice, for those whose games let out early. (Ooooh. Half slots.)


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 2, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> I tremble at the prospect of tempting fate with such a potentially disastrous course of action...
> 
> So, maybe.





I need another good ab workout from the laughter, so I'm all for it.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 2, 2006)

buzz,

Given the lack of interest (i.e., zero) in my Legends of the Shining Jewel game, as well as some personal calendar conflicts that have come up for the 17th, I ask that you remove my game from the schedule.

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 2, 2006)

Mike, that's too bad, hope those scheduel problems are not "real" problems.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 2, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Mike, that's too bad, hope those scheduel problems are not "real" problems.




No, nothing major, or negative.  And, had there actually been sign-ups for my game, I would have made the game happen...but bowing out of running it makes things work easier for me.


----------



## buzz (Jun 3, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> That would be fine, but you will have to take me out of the painting seminar.
> The game is designed for up to 6 players. I can either do it as a demo (about 1 hour) or regular game (3 hours). I can run it twice, for those whose games let out early. (Ooooh. Half slots.)



Okay, thalmin, I've set up an event and description (snagged from Kenzer's site) for you in the afternon, and removed you from the minis seminar. I'd ask that you run a full game so that peole who sign up get to play a good long time. If you're able to run it twice, go right ahead. Heck, it's your store.


----------



## buzz (Jun 3, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> No, nothing major, or negative.  And, had there actually been sign-ups for my game, I would have made the game happen...but bowing out of running it makes things work easier for me.



I'm sorry to see you drop your event, kenobi65. I have removed it from the schedule.

One thing to keep in mind, we usually get a bunch of sign-ups in the last two weeks, and there are always walks-ins at Gameday, especially walks-ins looking to play D&D. So, if you want to run your game regardless of sign-ups, you are welcome to do so.


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 3, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> I'd ask that you run a full game so that peole who sign up get to play a good long time. If you're able to run it twice, go right ahead. Heck, it's your store.




Don't worry Buzz, Tracerbullet42 is running in the afternoon...Thalmin will have PLENTY of time...




...maybe even for a second game.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 3, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> One thing to keep in mind, we usually get a bunch of sign-ups in the last two weeks, and there are always walks-ins at Gameday, especially walks-ins looking to play D&D. So, if you want to run your game regardless of sign-ups, you are welcome to do so.




I'll keep it in mind, buzz.  At this point, there's a reasonably good chance I'll be out of town that weekend.

I'd cross-posted the information on it to a Yahoo group that organizes RPGA play, and other games, in the area...and got several responses along the line of, "oh, dang, I'd want to play, but that's the same weekend as Milwaukee Summer Revel."  So, that can't be helping, either.


----------



## buzz (Jun 4, 2006)

Milwaukee? Why would anyone want to go to Milwaukee? 

Okey-doke. Maybe next time.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 4, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Don't worry Buzz, Tracerbullet42 is running in the afternoon...Thalmin will have PLENTY of time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah?  Well, um...I...uh...

I got nothing.

Nothing, other than a craving for more of that cranberry honey mustard, that is...


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 4, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Nothing, other than a craving for more of that cranberry honey mustard, that is...




goodtimes. goodtimes.


----------



## buzz (Jun 4, 2006)

This is an inspirational poster for those of you in my _Burning Wheel_ event.


----------



## buzz (Jun 5, 2006)

FYI, I've updated the Gameday blog page and the event post on RPG.net with the recent changes to our event scehdule.

As far as more pimping, I figure I'll post another news item on GamingReport.com the Saturday before Gameday, as well as a news item on ENworld.

Any other ideas for advertising in these last few weeks are welcome.


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 5, 2006)

Alas, I have no fancy flyer nor poster, but I =*DO*= have a Tourist List!


Yes indeed, the tourists who *Dread* the fact their tour bus has broken down at the empty Irish castle...

(Sorry, Folks, the questionnaires are secret, for the event only, but these archetypes should prompt some ideas...)

(Ballet?) Dancer`
University Professor
Architectural Engineer*
Teen Goth*
Interior Designer*
Wiccan
American Popstar`
Artist
Vacationing Professional
Legally Blind Granny*'​
Yup.
Buncha tourists.
Spooky empty castle after sunset.

Y'all *KNOW* you wanna play Legally Blind Granny.​

` these two could conceivably work together (and just _happen_ to be vacationing together! somebody call the poparazzi!) if two players wanted to try that angle/challenge

* these could all be family members on one vacation, or any mix thereof
' actually, she could probably be ANY of the other tourist's Granny, heh


----------



## BOZ (Jun 6, 2006)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Y'all *KNOW* you wanna play Legally Blind Granny.​




fine - rub it in that i can't make it.


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 6, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> fine - rub it in that i can't make it.




*snicker*


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 6, 2006)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> ` these two could conceivably work together (and just _happen_ to be vacationing together! somebody call the poparazzi!) if two players wanted to try that angle/challenge
> 
> * these could all be family members on one vacation, or any mix thereof
> ' actually, she could probably be ANY of the other tourist's Granny, heh






So many footnotes. I feel like I'm reading a history paper. Damn you, school is OVER!


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 7, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> FYI, I've updated the Gameday blog page and the event post on RPG.net with the recent changes to our event scehdule.
> 
> As far as more pimping, I figure I'll post another news item on GamingReport.com the Saturday before Gameday, as well as a news item on ENworld.
> 
> Any other ideas for advertising in these last few weeks are welcome.





I know that a new D&D Meetup Group in Chicago started a few months back.  It might be a good idea to let them know about the Gameday.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 7, 2006)

I will probably bring a few things for the prize table, as well as something for breakfast for those who will not make it to Little America.


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 7, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> So many footnotes. I feel like I'm reading a history paper. Damn you, school is OVER!




Hah!

I was damned long, LONG before I met you, Mister!*'`^-


* though Buzz's HP game probably didn't help matters any
' actually, our abuse of the rules in Buzz's HERO game probably didn't help first
` so maybe my damnation is actually more Buzz's fault than yours, anyway
^ except for the part where I've had a comfy seat in that particular handbasket since WAY before I ever came to a GameDay anyway, heh
- this one's just here to drive you nuts, but I have to stop since I've run out of symbols. just be glad I can't do superscript in here. *g*


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 7, 2006)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> - this one's just here to drive you nuts, but I have to stop since I've run out of symbols. just be glad I can't do superscript in here. *g*




You've got learn how to use the Character Map...

†‡▲∆■□◊●○♀♂♠♣♥♦♪♫


----------



## francisca (Jun 7, 2006)

So, is it me or mark that is keeping people from signing up for Warhammer?  Or are we just the perfect storm of grumpy old guys?


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jun 7, 2006)

francisca said:
			
		

> So, is it me or mark that is keeping people from signing up for Warhammer?  Or are we just the perfect storm of grumpy old guys?




Maybe it's a d20 renaissance!


----------



## buzz (Jun 8, 2006)

At least we'll have somewhere to send the walk-ins.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 8, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Milwaukee? Why would anyone want to go to Milwaukee?




Don't make me come down there and run Synnibarr!

This is no idle threat.  I'll bet Nazriel and I could even summon MattyHelms to join us.


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 8, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> I'll bet Nazriel and I could even summon MattyHelms to join us.






Ha! Summon MattyHelms is a low level spell! I dare your to cast Summon Raven c.s. McCracken! Its Synapocalypse good!


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 8, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> You've got learn how to use the Character Map...
> 
> †‡▲∆■□◊●○♀♂♠♣♥♦♪♫





[The Tick]
OooOOOooo....

...Shiiiiiiiiiiny........
[/The Tick]


----------



## Mark (Jun 8, 2006)

> Introductory adventure to Warhammer





Need more players.


----------



## thalmin (Jun 8, 2006)

We just got a donation of a couple of really good door prizes. Two 4-day passes to Gen-Con Indy! We'll do a special drawing for each of those.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 8, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Don't make me come down there and run Synnibarr!
> 
> This is no idle threat.  I'll bet Nazriel and I could even summon MattyHelms to join us.



That's it...I've heard this bluff thrown about enough times.  I would like an opportunity to play this "Synnibarr" of which you speak.  It can't be _that_ bad....

Can it?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 8, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> We just got a donation of a couple of really good door prizes. Two 4-day passes to Gen-Con Indy! We'll do a special drawing for each of those.



Wow!  As Buzz would say...

*Booyah!!!*


----------



## Talgian (Jun 8, 2006)

I'd like to play in the Introductory Adventure to Warhammer. 



> Bring *pen*, scratch paper and 2d10 (% dice)



Gotta love a system where you don't need a pencil since you won't live long enough to change your character 

-Talgian


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jun 8, 2006)

Talgian said:
			
		

> I'd like to play in the Introductory Adventure to Warhammer.
> 
> 
> Gotta love a system where you don't need a pencil since you won't live long enough to change your character
> ...




Well, it is a clever derivative of D&D. (Gotta love that quote!)


----------



## Nazriel (Jun 8, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> That's it...I've heard this bluff thrown about enough times.  I would like an opportunity to play this "Synnibarr" of which you speak.  It can't be _that_ bad....
> 
> Can it?




You tempt powers of which you could never fathom!

On that note, maybe next Gameday.  I know Barendd has the books, same as I, but I have no GMing experience at the moment... I could assist in the four-hour character creation process at the very least.


----------



## buzz (Jun 8, 2006)

Talgian said:
			
		

> I'd like to play in the Introductory Adventure to Warhammer.



Done! Welcome to Gameday, Talgian.



			
				Talgian said:
			
		

> Gotta love a system where you don't need a pencil since you won't live long enough to change your character



"Real gamers do it with ink."
   —Hypothetical bumper sticker that's probably best kept hypothetical


----------



## buzz (Jun 8, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> We just got a donation of a couple of really good door prizes. Two 4-day passes to Gen-Con Indy! We'll do a special drawing for each of those.



I hereby second TracerBullet42's echoing of my expected reaction.  Fantastic!

Dare I ask who donated them?

I'm assuming that we should do a traditional drawing, i.e., have people who are interested put their names in a hat/jar, and then draw two winners after the regular prize drawing.

FYI, I plan to once again give our volunteer GMs first pick of the regular prizes. We'll roll for initiative like we did last time.

Anyway... booyah, thalmin. Booyah.


----------



## buzz (Jun 8, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Don't make me come down there and run Synnibarr!



 

"Okay... it's okay... calm down, sir. Just step... away... from the rulebook." 

(Whispering into radio: "We're going to need a containment unit here, stat.")


----------



## buzz (Jun 8, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> That's it...I've heard this bluff thrown about enough times.  I would like an opportunity to play this "Synnibarr" of which you speak.  It can't be _that_ bad....
> 
> Can it?



My copy of the _Necronomicon_ has a dedication that reads, "Raven, thanks for your inspiration. I couldn't have done it wihtout you. Love, Mad Arab Abdul Alhazred."


----------



## buzz (Jun 8, 2006)

FYI, there's a review of _The Great Space Race_ up on RPG.net right now. The salient quote:



			
				Tom Vasel on RPG.net said:
			
		

> The Great Space Race sounds like a cheesy name and theme - and perhaps it is, but it's also one of the best games I've played in 2006 and is certainly one of my favorite racing games ever.



Jump on it, people!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 8, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> You tempt powers of which you could never fathom!
> 
> On that note, maybe next Gameday.  I know Barendd has the books, same as I, but I have no GMing experience at the moment... I could assist in the four-hour character creation process at the very least.



hehehe...wow.  That sounds pretty intense.  Perhaps I should just hope to take a look at the books...that might sate my curiosity.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 8, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> My copy of the _Necronomicon_ has a dedication that reads, "Raven, thanks for your inspiration. I couldn't have done it wihtout you. Love, Mad Arab Abdul Alhazred."



That's the most romantic thing I've heard all day...


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 8, 2006)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Ha! Summon MattyHelms is a low level spell! I dare your to cast Summon Raven c.s. McCracken! Its Synapocalypse good!



 The problem is never the summoning.  It's the binding!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 8, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> That's it...I've heard this bluff thrown about enough times.  I would like an opportunity to play this "Synnibarr" of which you speak.  It can't be _that_ bad....
> 
> Can it?



 Everyone should play it once.  It's just too bizarre for words.  The first time we played it, we spent 2.5 hours making characters.  And I accidently killed someone else's character in the first few minutes.  That's gotta be the worst character *creation : play* ratio in history!

The second time we played, I rolled a mutation that gave me access to a lot of powers (I think it was that I could change + acquie any minor mutation any time I wanted).  Nifty mutation I rolled.  But, in Synnibarr, players are not allowed to use books during the game (I kid you not!--that's an actual rule), so MattyHelms would make us write down all of our abilities and then close the book when the game starts.  He had to give me special dispensation to look up the mutations in the book since there was no way I could write them all down before the gameday was over, and I would need to violate the "no books for players" rule to use my mutation.

There's a picture of Tara which shows her excitement at having to write down all her spells (this was the first Chicago Gameday Synnibar game).

And, somewhere, Mark posted a picture of what Synnibarr is really like.  There were all sorts of higher math formulas floating around in that pic.....


----------



## waterdhavian (Jun 8, 2006)

Gencon 4-day passes! Very cool! 


I have some stuff I can muster for the prize table as well, a few books and a few other things.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 8, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> And, somewhere, Mark posted a picture of what Synnibarr is really like.  There were all sorts of higher math formulas floating around in that pic.....




Found the pic in this post


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 8, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Found the pic in this post



Ok, ok, ok...

I give up.  I'm pretty sure that I don't want to play that game anymore...


----------



## buzz (Jun 8, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> The second time we played...



See, that's your problem right there.


----------



## buzz (Jun 8, 2006)

waterdhavian said:
			
		

> I have some stuff I can muster for the prize table as well, a few books and a few other things.



Much appreciated, water-d!


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 8, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> The first time we played it, we spent 2.5 hours making characters.  And I accidently killed someone else's character in the first few minutes.  That's gotta be the worst character *creation : play* ratio in history!




I think first edition Traveller still has that beat.  It was entirely possible (heck, in some careers, like Marine, pretty likely) that your character wouldn't survive character creation, much less actual play.


----------



## buzz (Jun 8, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I think first edition Traveller still has that beat.  It was entirely possible (heck, in some careers, like Marine, pretty likely) that your character wouldn't survive character creation, much less actual play.



But how else are you going to tell which characters are Real Men™?


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 8, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> But how else are you going to tell which characters are Real Men™?




They're the ones eating qui...  uh, I mean... egg pie.


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 8, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Ok, ok, ok...
> 
> I give up.  I'm pretty sure that I don't want to play that game anymore...




That's okay...you were never actually going to "play" it anyways...


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 8, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> See, that's your problem right there.



 Oh, definitely.

I mean, it's like I lost a lot of SAN during a *Call of Cthulhu* scenario.  Now, I've spent two - three years recovering my mental faculties....and I'm ready to rush off again into the miasma of sanity-reducing horror that is Synnibarr.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 8, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I think first edition Traveller still has that beat.  It was entirely possible (heck, in some careers, like Marine, pretty likely) that your character wouldn't survive character creation, much less actual play.



 I found this out in some "worst game ever" threads (while, earlier today, I was looking for some old threads about Synnibarr).  One poster even killed two characters during character creation.  

If the ratio is time spent creating PC divided by time spent playing said PC, that's division by zero.  Twice.  Yowsa--I'm impressed!


----------



## Nazriel (Jun 9, 2006)

Well, at least we now know how to get Barendd out of hibernation in Gameday threads.  

Apparently uttering the word Synnibarr wakes the man...beast?... from his slumber.


----------



## buzz (Jun 9, 2006)

*Quick reminder to GMs*: You've got until Sunday night to make any event changes or removals. After that, you come prepared to run no matter what.

In semi-related news, I'm running a playtest of my BW event tonight. Playtesting my IH event last time proved so dang useful that I'm making a habit of it, especially for systems I've never run before. Gotta go that extra mile for Gameday.


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 9, 2006)

are you doing that at games plus, buzz?


----------



## buzz (Jun 9, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> are you doing that at games plus, buzz?



Oh, no. This is with my regular Friday group. Sorry if I did not make that clear.


----------



## buzz (Jun 10, 2006)

Quck update. I had the playtest last night and it went well. Lots of little bits got hammered out, and I got a chance to get my feet wet with the system.

The main take-away I would mention is: you need to leave a lot of your preconceptions about RPGs at the door when playing BW. Keep an open mind, my players!


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 10, 2006)

One week to go for the Gameday!!!

I hope that we will get a few more sign ups, but Milwaukee Summer Revel might be cutting into our attendance this time.


----------



## rvalle (Jun 10, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> The main take-away I would mention is: you need to leave a lot of your preconceptions about RPGs at the door when playing BW. Keep an open mind, my players!




Oh oh... mind flayers!


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey Buzz,

Since most of my afternoon events never seem to go off, go ahead and pull my Jupiter City #2 event (_sorry pvt. patterson_). Please sign me up for Game 5: Gaelic Sunrise.

Thanks


----------



## PatrickTH (Jun 11, 2006)

Buzz, I've got bad news. I have to pull out of Game Day. Due to a press of new projects at work, all my foreseeable Saturdays for the remainder of the summer are officially kiboshed. I have some books I was going to donate as prizes; I'll have Floyd bring them.


----------



## buzz (Jun 11, 2006)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz,
> 
> Since most of my afternoon events never seem to go off, go ahead and pull my Jupiter City #2 event (_sorry pvt. patterson_). Please sign me up for Game 5: Gaelic Sunrise.
> 
> Thanks



Done and done.


----------



## buzz (Jun 11, 2006)

PatrickTH said:
			
		

> Buzz, I've got bad news. I have to pull out of Game Day. Due to a press of new projects at work, all my foreseeable Saturdays for the remainder of the summer are officially kiboshed. I have some books I was going to donate as prizes; I'll have Floyd bring them.



Ack! Sorry to hear it, Patrick. I've removed your signup.

Pbartender, there's now a seat open in your IH game for anohter victim... I mean, player.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 12, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Well, at least we now know how to get Barendd out of hibernation in Gameday threads.
> 
> Apparently uttering the word Synnibarr wakes the man...beast?... from his slumber.



 As an avatar of MattyHelms, if he is unable to respond personally when summoned, I must take his place.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 12, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Ack! Sorry to hear it, Patrick. I've removed your signup.
> 
> Pbartender, there's now a seat open in your IH game for anohter victim... I mean, player.




_*YEARRGH!*_ 

Alright...  WHO WANTS SOME?  COME AND GET IT!


I took an example from Buzz, and ran through at least part of my adventure with my own players last night as a playtest of sorts...  I can't wait for Game Day.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 14, 2006)

So, is there any last minute news on the Gameday.  We still have some space available in different games.


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 14, 2006)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> So, is there any last minute news on the Gameday?




Asking a question like that sounds like asking for trouble...almost like saying, "It can't get any worse!"

It's an open invitation asking for Mr. Murphy to come and kick you in the cluster.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 14, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Asking a question like that sounds like asking for trouble...almost like saying, "It can't get any worse!"
> 
> It's an open invitation asking for Mr. Murphy to come and kick you in the cluster.




"What could possibly go wrong?"


----------



## Mr. Murphy & His Law (Jun 14, 2006)

-KICKS Pbartender in the "cluster"-

Respect my authoritah!

I will pwn you if I have to, boy.


----------



## buzz (Jun 14, 2006)

Mr. Murphy & His Law said:
			
		

> -KICKS Pbartender in the "cluster"-



I would have sworn that RPG.net was more The Murph's venue of choice.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 14, 2006)

"Nothing can stop us now!"

You can't hurt me, Mr. Murphy...  I work for the government.


----------



## buzz (Jun 14, 2006)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> So, is there any last minute news on the Gameday.  We still have some space available in different games.



Looks like there's not much to report. No sign-ups in a while. I posted a news item day before yesterday, but it looks like KajambaLion has yet to post it. :\ I've also bumped the promo thread over on RPG.net. I'll post an item at GamingReport.com tonight.

Also, William has volunteered to have a D&D/AE event ready for the afternoon* just in case we see a lot of walk-ins. Thanks, William!

* Pbartender: Be aware that this would mean William would jump out of the IH game, opening up another seat. I'm hoping we won't have to do this, but it's best to be prepared.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 14, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Looks like there's not much to report. No sign-ups in a while. I posted a news item day before yesterday, but it looks like KajambaLion has yet to post it. :\ I've also bumped the promo thread over on RPG.net. I'll post an item at GamingReport.com tonight.
> 
> Also, William has volunteered to have a D&D/AE event ready for the afternoon just in case we see a lot of walk-ins. Thanks, William!





I volunteered to be a back up DM at the planning stage.  So, if this occurs, I will regretfully miss the Iron Heroes game.  However, I will be ready to handle some players.

Also, there is a new Chicago area D&D Meetup Group.  It might be a good idea to let them know about the Gameday.


----------



## buzz (Jun 14, 2006)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Also, there is a new Chicago area D&D Meetup Group.  It might be a good idea to let them know about the Gameday.



URL? Email addy? Bueller? 

EDIT: William sent me the info.


----------



## buzz (Jun 14, 2006)

Update! (Schmupdate!)

A "Just two days to go!" message has been sent to the Gameday mailing-list. Hopefully the last-minute Pimp Fury™ will fill up some seats.

I'm psyched! _Burning Wheel_, _Iron Heroes_, seein' my Gameday peeps, shopping for swag... it doesn't get any better.


----------



## GORAK (Jun 14, 2006)

"From the Depths of Mordor, I return!"

"And invoke the dark powers of Summoning to contact the legendary Buzz and say...."

Please put me in for:
Slot 0: Breakfast
Slot 1, Game 3: Intro to Warhammer directed by the legend himself, Joe Kushner.
Slot 2, Game 5: Gaelic Sunrise directed by that ever so sneaky and sly, Ninjacat.

On another topic, I did notify the new Chicago D&D Meetup Group:

http://dnd.meetup.com/712/boards/view/viewthread?thread=1947590

Hopefuly, we can get a few extra people to register and show up to play.....or at least to get Buzz's autograph...


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks, GORAK!!  I hope that we will have a few more people showing up.

Buzz, we will probably have some idea towards the end of Slot 1 about our afternoon attendance.  So, I will be ready, willing, and able to serve as a back up DM  if I am needed.


----------



## buzz (Jun 14, 2006)

GORAK said:
			
		

> "From the Depths of Mordor, I return!"



Sweet monther of booyah! 



			
				GORAK said:
			
		

> Please put me in for:
> Slot 0: Breakfast
> Slot 1, Game 3: Intro to Warhammer directed by the legend himself, Joe Kushner.
> Slot 2, Game 5: Gaelic Sunrise directed by that ever so sneaky and sly, Ninjacat.



Done!



			
				GORAK said:
			
		

> On another topic, I did notify the new Chicago D&D Meetup Group...



W00t! Thank you, G!



			
				GORAK said:
			
		

> Hopefuly, we can get a few extra people to register and show up to play.....or at least to get Buzz's autograph...



I'm sellin' 'em cheap this year, too.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jun 14, 2006)

GORAK said:
			
		

> "From the Depths of Mordor, I return!"
> 
> "And invoke the dark powers of Summoning to contact the legendary Buzz and say...."
> 
> ...




This looks bad. With  three players the party may last more than one combat.    Dangit, I was looking forward to a quick TPK so I could get some painting in.


----------



## Shadowbane2 (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry guys. Last minute family matter just came up and in looks like I'm going to have to miss the game day. Sorry.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 15, 2006)

Shadowbane2 said:
			
		

> Sorry guys. Last minute family matter just came up and in looks like I'm going to have to miss the game day. Sorry.





No problem, Shadowbane2.  I hope that everything is well.

This opens up another seat in the morning and the afternoon slots. Hopefully, we will see some more sign ups in the next few days.


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 15, 2006)

_<Bucket Lad>
Run Shadowbane2! Run while you can!!!!
</Bucket Lad>_


----------



## Yort (Jun 15, 2006)

All right, I've been avoiding this thread simply because I couldn't make it and it's too painful to see everyon as giddy as school girls over something I can't attend.

Well that changes *NOW* people!

Thanks to the ever-changing tides of fate (which flows like sand through the hour glass...) this Saturday has become free. So Buzz, if you could sign me up for Slot 2, Game 4 The Iron Heros game, it would be much appreciated. 

I'll probably make the morning sessions, but that's still knee-deep in the tides of fate, so I don't want to make any commitments that might be messed. Worse case, I've got Killer Bunnies should anyone want fluffy death for breakfast.

Later all,
Yort


----------



## buzz (Jun 15, 2006)

Shadowbane2 said:
			
		

> Sorry guys. Last minute family matter just came up and in looks like I'm going to have to miss the game day. Sorry.



Teh suxxors! Sorry to hear it, SB2. 

I hope we have some walk-ins that like indie RPGs...


----------



## buzz (Jun 15, 2006)

Yort said:
			
		

> Thanks to the ever-changing tides of fate (which flows like sand through the hour glass...) this Saturday has become free. So Buzz, if you could sign me up for Slot 2, Game 4 The Iron Heros game, it would be much appreciated.



Booyah! Done.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 15, 2006)

Yort said:
			
		

> All right, I've been avoiding this thread simply because I couldn't make it and it's too painful to see everyon as giddy as school girls over something I can't attend.
> 
> Well that changes *NOW* people!
> 
> ...



Beware the ides of fate...

Or something like that.

Glad to see you can make it for, at least, part of the day.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 15, 2006)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> _<Bucket Lad>
> Run Shadowbane2! Run while you can!!!!
> </Bucket Lad>_



Bucket Lad!  Returning from post 76!  I love it!  Can't wait to super-hero it up with you, Reid...

If there's a hero named Bucket Lad, I got dibs.


----------



## pvt. patterson (Jun 15, 2006)

*darn you reid*

since reid is quitting on me!(darn you people! reid is godly dm ) but since no one joined his evening game, can you sign me up for: Game 5: Gaelic Sunrise. thank...


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 15, 2006)

Yort said:
			
		

> All right, I've been avoiding this thread simply because I couldn't make it and it's too painful to see everyon as giddy as school girls over something I can't attend.
> 
> Well that changes *NOW* people!
> 
> ...




*squints*

Wait...



			
				Yort said:
			
		

> Thanks to the ever-changing tides of fate (which flows like sand through the hour glass...)





..isn't that the voice-over lead in to one of the soaps? 'As the world turns' or something?

...

..Yort, buddy, lay off the daytime TV and come back to your family, your true home... ..the gamers. Even if that's NOT a soap opera tagline, it *sounds* like one... ..what HAVE you been doing?!?


*stifles evil laughter*

*poorly*

Glad to hear you're making it after all; see ya this weekend!


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 15, 2006)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> ..isn't that the voice-over lead in to one of the soaps? 'As the world turns' or something?




That would actually be "Days of Our Lives."

FCWesel has a 16 ranks in his _Knowledge: Pop Culture Skill_.


----------



## buzz (Jun 15, 2006)

pvt. patterson said:
			
		

> since reid is quitting on me!(darn you people! reid is godly dm ) but since no one joined his evening game, can you sign me up for: Game 5: Gaelic Sunrise. thank...



Done!


----------



## Nikmal (Jun 15, 2006)

With regrets.. I am not going to be able to make it to the game day this weekend. I will be in MN till sunday because of House shopping and Fathers day. My Dad has had some bad times in the last few months.. Part of the reason I am moving north once again. He now has a broken hip and has to stay at a nursing home for a while for rehabing and is extremely depressed. So the family and I are going to try and cheer him up. My deepest regrets as I wanted to make it to the game day. The good news is that god willing I will make it to future game days tripping back from MN just to do so!  I have made to many friends at Games Plus not to do so!  

My life has been hectic to say the least in the last 6 months as Curt can attest to. I miss the gang at GP and plan on coming there again this week hopefully if nothing happens between now and then. I just wish things would start normalizing somewhat again 

I will check here periodically though to see how the game day went.. Good luck and have some fun ok!!
I insist! 
-jon


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 15, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Bucket Lad!  Returning from post 76!  I love it!  Can't wait to super-hero it up with you, Reid...
> 
> If there's a hero named Bucket Lad, I got dibs.




Actually, you get to make your own hero by choosing from over 40 templates and customizing him. 

You can have your own, personal, Bucket Lad. Someone to be your friend, now and then. 

_Song reference anyone? _ 

Or you could just make your own superhero to join the ranks of...

_*the Gameday Guardians*_

*Fourteenth Man* – A Hero with the strength, speed, and appetite of fourteen men!

*AcetaminoPhoenix* – A fiery heroine who thwarts evildoers with her numbing flames of justice.

*Bucket Lad* – A spirited young man with the eerie affinity with pails of all sorts.

Note that the Gameday Guardians and all references therein have nothing to do with the actual Jupiter City #1 adventure.


----------



## buzz (Jun 15, 2006)

Dang! Best of luck with your move and your dad, Nikmal. You will always be welcome at Gameday.


----------



## GORAK (Jun 15, 2006)

It might be too late now but another good idea for a prize would be 7 days trials to DDO (Dungeons & Dragons Online) - Stormreach. 
I have been playing DDO for nearly 2 mos. now and I am addicted! It's the closest thing you can get to an old fashioned paper and pencil game apart from the real thing!

On the marketing front, I have notified the Chicago, Wheaton and Aurora Meetup groups about Gameday. Hopefully, there will be enough walk-in's to fill the empty spots here and there.

Chicago Meetup: http://dnd.meetup.com/712/

Aurora Meetup: http://dnd.meetup.com/255/

Wheaton Meetup: http://dnd.meetup.com/152/

The Chicago group gets the most traffic and activity so I am hoping for the most hits there.


----------



## buzz (Jun 15, 2006)

Booyah, GORAK!

As for the DDO prize... a great idea. Who's going to donate it?


----------



## Nazriel (Jun 15, 2006)

Nobody needs to donate a 7-day trial of DDO actually. 

It's available for anyone who wants it, likely due to Turbine being desperate after a lukewarm reception to the game.

Here's the link for people who want to try it out for themselves: DDO 7 Day Trial


----------



## buzz (Jun 15, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> It's available for anyone who wants it, likely due to Turbine being desperate after a lukewarm reception to the game.



Well, what fun is that?

Hmm... Maybe I need to hit them up for prize donations, if they're hurtin' so bad.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 16, 2006)

Next time I'm letting my players make their own characters. 

I'll have 6 10th level characters available, you can pick one now if you really want to play a certain something, or just pick it the morning of. It's of no matter to me, really. 

Barbarian
Cleric
Fighter
Ranger
Rogue
Sorceror

If anyone wants to make their own PC, I'm willing at this point to allow that, simply because I'm getting tired of charting these bad boys out.  I've got the cleric, sorceror, and rogue already finished. Get a hold of me via any of the links in my profile to discuss creating the barbarian or fighter.  

edit: i'm working on the ranger. so. yeah. bbn and ftr.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 16, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Next time I'm letting my players make their own characters.



Yeah, I used to LOVE making characters...

Then I made six of them at a time.  

The trick is to keep using the same characters for every adventure you run, it REALLY cuts down on the prep time.

And I say this as someone with the experience of running a grand total of four games...saturday will be my fifth.

And I can't wait...[grabs his copy of Libris Mortis, chuckles maniacally, and stalks off to prep for saturday...]


----------



## rvalle (Jun 16, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> And I can't wait...[grabs his copy of Libris Mortis, chuckles maniacally, and stalks off to prep for saturday...]




(Starts boiling up VATS of Holy Water)


----------



## rvalle (Jun 16, 2006)

Last Game Day I showed up a bit early and helped clean up a bit and setup chairs. Would the good folks at Games Plus like my services again?

rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 16, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> (Starts boiling up VATS of Holy Water)



Mmmm...boiled holy carrots! [stalks off to kitchen to make a snack.]  (What's with all my stalking tonight?)


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 16, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> That would actually be "Days of Our Lives."
> 
> FCWesel has a 16 ranks in his _Knowledge: Pop Culture Skill_.





*dies laughing*


Yes Indeed, Ladies and Gentlemen, the endless wonders of what an eidetic memory may randomly recognize are truly amazing to behold. I've never even watched a soap, even when I stayed home from school... ..and my mom only watched General Hospital and One Life to Live! I bet Der Spot doesn't even remember that... ..then again, with the TV/video affinity he developed at a VERY young age, maybe I shouldn't make that bet...

And FC has a comprehensive 16 Ranks of _Knowledge: Pop Culture_... ..so what's *my* excuse, why the heck did I (almost) know that?? hee.


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 16, 2006)

= TracerBullet42

If only those kids hadn't of stolen your super-soaker.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 16, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> = TracerBullet42
> 
> If only those kids hadn't of stolen your super-soaker.



Yeah, I would've gotten away with it if it weren't for those stinkin' kids and their dog!

Oh wait, this isn't Scooby Doo!


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 16, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I would've gotten away with it if it weren't for those stinkin' kids and their dog!
> 
> Oh wait, this isn't Scooby Doo!




That's be my NEXT Game Day game...

"Shaggy of the Dead" ('Scooby' meets 'All Flesh Must Be Eaten') 
"The Doo-Files" ('Scooby' meets 'Conspiracy-X')
"Will the Real Scooby Gang Please Stand Up" ('Scooby' meets 'Buffy the Vampire Slayer')

...just some thoughts....

The first one puts a whole new spin on 'scooby snacks'....

.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 16, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> That's be my NEXT Game Day game...
> 
> "Shaggy of the Dead" ('Scooby' meets 'All Flesh Must Be Eaten')
> "The Doo-Files" ('Scooby' meets 'Conspiracy-X')
> ...



You're welcome.  The usual $5.00 "muse fee" applies.


----------



## buzz (Jun 16, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Last Game Day I showed up a bit early and helped clean up a bit and setup chairs. Would the good folks at Games Plus like my services again?



Only thalmin can offer a definitive answer, but I'm sure they'd appreciate the help.


----------



## rvalle (Jun 16, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Only thalmin can offer a definitive answer, but I'm sure they'd appreciate the help.




Thats what I thought as well. If they are good enough to host the event I can at least wield a broom.  

We'll see what thalmin says.

rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 16, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> ...I can at least wield a broom...
> rv



Hmmm... [starts dreaming up a new character]


----------



## buzz (Jun 16, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Hmmm... [starts dreaming up a new character]



Psst... Exotic Weapon Master PrC with Improvised Weapon Mastery.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 16, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Psst... Exotic Weapon Master PrC with Improvised Weapon Mastery.



Seems to me that the janitor from Scrubs could be GREAT inspiration for this character...

He's even got an alias ready to go...Dr. Jan Itor.


----------



## francisca (Jun 16, 2006)

Buzz-

Scratch me from the WHFRPG game, I got handed the on-call pager on the way out the door today.


----------



## buzz (Jun 17, 2006)

francisca said:
			
		

> Scratch me from the WHFRPG game, I got handed the on-call pager on the way out the door today.



TEH SUXX0Rz!!!   

Well, bring it with you!   

Done. Catch you next time, francisca.

It woulnd't be Gameday without last-minute cancellations.


----------



## Talgian (Jun 17, 2006)

Just so JoeGKushner knows, I may be a little late. I'm leaving at 8 from Highland Park, so for a normal person, it's a 30 minute drive. However, I'm notoriously bad at directions (hence why I'm leaving so early), and it's my first time driving to Mt. Prospect, so even with the hour buffer, I may be a bit late. Really, it's kinda like WFRP, you can't choose what skills you're good at in real life either!

-Talgian


----------



## buzz (Jun 17, 2006)

I cast... Summon Google Maps!


----------



## BOZ (Jun 17, 2006)

even though i won't be there tomorrow, i at least stopped in yesterday to pick up my copy of FC1.


----------



## Nazriel (Jun 17, 2006)

By the way, please sign myself, and Sharraunna up for Slot 0: Breakfast. 

Do I need dice for that event, or is it a LARP?


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 17, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> By the way, please sign myself, and Sharraunna up for Slot 0: Breakfast.
> 
> Do I need dice for that event, or is it a LARP?




Bring dice and good luck. I hear the GM for Breakfast is a real rat bastard. We may even have a TPK on our hands


----------



## buzz (Jun 17, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> By the way, please sign myself, and Sharraunna up for Slot 0: Breakfast.
> 
> Do I need dice for that event, or is it a LARP?



It's a freeform tabletop experience... with toast!


----------



## buzz (Jun 17, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Bring dice and good luck. I hear the GM for Breakfast is a real rat bastard. We may even have a TPK on our hands



It's the only way to avoid having to tip.


----------



## rvalle (Jun 17, 2006)

Ahh, snackages are bought, pop getting cool in the fridge. Game books and dice packed away. Map quest is up with directions.

Booyah!!!



rv


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 17, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Ahh, snackages are bought, pop getting cool in the fridge. Game books and dice packed away. Map quest is up with directions.
> 
> Booyah!!!
> 
> ...





Route is memorized after 8 or 9 appearances at gameday, characters for tomorrows' game still not finished, and hoping that all is done so I can get in bed before 1 am tonight.


----------



## waterdhavian (Jun 17, 2006)

Just to let you know Trevalon Moonleirion, I will be taking the Metra up to Games Plus and it arrives at 9:11 across the street so I will possibly be a few minutes behind.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 17, 2006)

waterdhavian said:
			
		

> Just to let you know Trevalon Moonleirion, I will be taking the Metra up to Games Plus and it arrives at 9:11 across the street so I will possibly be a few minutes behind.





That's it, your character is DEAD.  I'm ripping up the sheet if you aren't at the table ON TIME.



Don't worry. We'll probably spend 15-20 minutes making sure I didn't screw any of the characters up, plus picking out spells any minor equipment that people feel they'll need.


----------



## thalmin (Jun 17, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Thats what I thought as well. If they are good enough to host the event I can at least wield a broom.
> 
> We'll see what thalmin says.
> 
> rv



Help is welcome. Hopefully the place won't be too bad, but sometimes the friday night crowd plays late, so no time to clean up at night.


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 17, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Help is welcome. Hopefully the place won't be too bad, but sometimes the friday night crowd plays late, so no time to clean up at night.




I volunteer Tracerbullet to help you, too...it'll be a nice 'circle of life' thing since he'll probably be able to do it the same time Sunday morning...which is just about the time his afternoon game will finish.


hehehehe....

.


----------



## buzz (Jun 17, 2006)

Okay, folks...

BOOYAH!

See you at Gameday.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 17, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> ...it'll be a nice 'circle of life' thing since



Elton John would be so proud right now...I'll bet he's putting on his extra large glasses for that comment.


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 17, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Elton John would be so proud right now...I'll bet he's putting on his extra large glasses for that comment.




Oooooo...cool. WHo doesn't like those glasses?


----------



## Mark (Jun 17, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Okay, folks...
> 
> BOOYAH!
> 
> See you at Gameday.





Ahh, yes.  Both "boo" and also "yah" on seeing you at the gameday, my friend.  Well put.  Well put, indeed.

*edit* And here are some of the morning pics (warning: big pics), since I happen to have a break and Internet access . . .














































































More later . . .


----------



## buzz (Jun 18, 2006)

Mark said:
			
		

> *edit* And here are some of the morning pics (warning: big pics), since I happen to have a break and Internet access . . .



Sweet! Mark, any objections if I add these to the Flickr collection I'm hoping to do for Gameday?


----------



## Mark (Jun 18, 2006)

Help yourself, Buzzeroo Bonzai. 


Thanks to Buzz and thalmin for their continued efforts in running the gamedays.  Thanks, too, to JoeGKushner for putting us through the introductory Warhammer RPG adventure.  Much fun!  I also enjoyed a game of The Great Space Race.  And a special thanks to Painfully and George at the Minis painting table.  Great stuff and tips!


----------



## buzz (Jun 18, 2006)

*Woo!*

Ah, another Gameday in the bank.   

First off, thanks to our gracious hosts, Games Plus. We'd be gaming in the street if it weren't for you. Extra Double Secret thanks for donating the GenCon passes for our prize drawing.

Next, thanks to our volunteer GMs: FCWesel, JoeGKushner, Ninjacat, Painfully, Pbartender, Reidzilla, thalmin, TracerBullet42, and Trevalon Moonleirion.

Thanks to everyone who donated prizes. What we lacked in volume we made up for in eclecticism. I'm curous to see how many Gamedays it will take for that copy of _Synnibar_ to get "donated" again. 

Thanks to pvt. patterson and Willian Ronald for bringing such a delicious selection of pastries. Thanks as well to whomever brought the chips. 

And, of course, thanks to everyone who attended. I hope you all had a good time.

So, the wrap-up...

We were, I think, competing with a lot of other demands on people's time this Gameday (Father's Day, Milwaukee Revel, summer in general), so attendance was a little low. Inoticed that, unfortunately, this meant that we had some open spots in games, and one of our afternoon games got merged with another. Nonetheless, everyone seemed ot be having fun. I just chalk it up to the nature of the summer Gameday.

Kudos to the players in my morning game: pbartender, pvt. patterson, and rvalle. Play went smoothly and the scenario worked well even one player short. Thanks for taking a chance on _Burning Wheel_!

Speaking of the morning session, everyone please congratulate Trevalon on having run what I believe is the Longest Morning Slot Game Ever.   

And conrats to Holly (salmacis' guest) and FCWesel on winning the GenCon passes! Guess I'll see you there.

My afternoon game, Pbartender's "White Plume Mountian" was a hoot. Trevalon Moonleirion, Thorindale, William Ronald, waterdhavian, Yort, Pbartender: you RAWK. Reliving that classic module IH-style was, well... BOOYAH.

So... all-in-all, a very solid event. My feverd brian is already mulling over ideas for Gameday XV. The "V" stands for "value"!

Pictures to come...


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks one and all for suffering...er, playing...in my games.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow...where do I begin?

Thanks to Reidzilla for more M&M goodness.  I learned that being a psychic is not always a good thing.  My next character will be sure to have a few ranks in Not Wrapping the Jeep Around a Pole.  I think that's a craft skill or something...

I especially enjoyed Mr. Cro-Magnon Man's inner-monologuing as I read his mind..."Stupid homo-sapiens...they'll never find me.  They're so stupid!"

Good times.

And to my afternoon group...you guys cracked me up.  Why is it that nothing seems to be able to get accomplished with this group without innocent plants and animals being interrogated???  Regardless, having conversations with sw3333 from the perspectives of a bunny and an oak tree was very amusing.  Other highlights included:

-That poor, poor, slowed hill giant.
-Tomato to the face for minor sneak attack.
-What?  The king's horses that he arranged aren't good enough for you?
-The 15 year old princess disarming the hill giant barbarian, and then standing up to the ensuing bull rush.
-Skewered giants and bears
-Tree interrogation
-Fluffy bunny interrogation
-Pinapples!
-Standing-on-horse, leaping through the air, power-attacking with longspear death attack (I so want a picture of that)
-"So, the super powerful magic sword is at my feet?  I grab it up and dim-door!" (Silly kobold...)

I'm sure that there were many, many more hilarious moments scattered throughout the game, but my frazzled mind is struggling to come up with more at the moment.  Perhaps I'll figure some more out later.

But I'd like to thank rvalle, Diremeade, Painfully, MrsFCWesel, Redwind, and sw3333 for playing so awesomely.  I was very impressed with the way you tactically handled that last (should have been very huge and very tough) fight.  The sword illusion, web, and wall of stone combo was very devastating to the poor, invisible necromancer.

That's all I got for now...so long, buttface.


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 18, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Thanks one and all for suffering...er, playing...in my games.




I can safely say that for me, the suffering was a complete and total pleasure!
[/masochism]

Seriously, the morning "D&D" Unisystem slot was an *absolute* _BLAST_.
Good Lord, the memories that brought back. Bwahahahahaa. Good Times.

FC, I can't thank you enough for that one! Unisystem is always fun, and the flashback to the childhood inspiration of my love for fantasy/gaming was stupendously awesome. Hank was always my favorite of the kids, and playing him was way too much fun. Even if my role-play was mostly making Survival and Leadership checks, heh. Too bad there weren't any people to interact with besides the rest of the party! (Then again, all the kids ever ended up doing with ANYONE else was "saving them" or "misunderstanding and fighting before realizing and helping them", heh. Hank's secret lies safe. *g*) The initial Buffy-ness was great, capturing the "gang of adventure-savvy (more-or-less) kids" aspect of the group and blending it with the D&D kids beautifully. I was really impressed by how well they translated into Unisystem stats; I think Hank worked *GREAT*, very much "feeling" _exactly_ like the show yet being fleshed out into a full "adult" character that would fit nicely in a BtVS setting. The summary of how he relates to the other party members was spot on as far as I'm concerned, and I'm willing to bet the others were all just as good. (Actually, didn't you say you =did= have those available as PDFs or something? Where could I find those; I'm very interested in seeing how the rest of the party was worked out.)

Weee, lookit me ramble...

Redwind, Nazriel, Yort, Der Spot, and Salmacis -thanks for making this game so much fun! It was an absolute blast, truly. And I'm sorry I shot the dragon's egg, it seemed like the thing to do at the time... ..oops..... *fingers twitch feebly*

And thanks to everybody in the Serenity game, too. I was only in for the end and mostly just witnessed, but it was clear and obvious that people were playing something they had a passion for, playing beloved characters to the best of their abilities. I've been telling myself I need to watch Der Spot's Firefly/Serenity DVDs for a while, but this definitely kicked it up my "Need To Do" list!!


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 18, 2006)

*Cripes, I talk a lot...*

And for anyone who doesn't want to wade through the above:

Here are links to the old 80s D&D cartoon's opening intro and closing credits, and as I mentioned the "Lost Episode" script, which was written but never produced (the show was cancelled before the final go-ahead was given.)

Thanks Again, Everybody (and to mark, pvt. patterson, Reidzilla and Curt for the Space Race fun) and I'm already excited about doing it all again in a few months! W00t!


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 18, 2006)

I'll see about PDFing and posting up a link to the D&D/Buffy Character sheets for anyone to DL, should they care/want to.

Ninjacat, glad you liked the game and the translation from cartoon to Buffy!


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 18, 2006)

Okay!

Here's the Buffyized D&D Cartoon Character sheets (all in one zip file) for anyone who wants to DL them.

http://home.comcast.net/~wavesintheblack/Buffy-DnDCartoon-char.zip

(Ninjacat, I went in and fixed the name switch I accidently had on the sheets. All is as it should be, name wise. And BTW, I would check out Firefly, I think you'd like it...most folks seem to when they get a chance to watch them all.)


----------



## sw3333 (Jun 18, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Regardless, having conversations with sw3333 from the perspectives of a bunny and an oak tree was very amusing. ... I was very impressed with the way you tactically handled that last (should have been very huge and very tough) fight.  The sword illusion, web, and wall of stone combo was very devastating to the poor, invisible necromancer.




Yeah, yeah, the bunny and the tree. I never did get to talk to that vase. 

You need a good game to have fun, but even more so you need a good group of people. Both sessions I played in had just that. Great day of gaming. Maybe next time TracerBullet will even get us to the final battle with more than 13 minutes before we have to go home.

Good job, buttface.


----------



## rvalle (Jun 18, 2006)

sw3333 said:
			
		

> Maybe next time TracerBullet will even get us to the final battle with more than 13 minutes before we have to go home.
> 
> Good job, buttface.




Maybe he would if you didn't question every plant and animal we came across.



And thats Mr. Master Chief Super Kobold Buttface to you.


----------



## rvalle (Jun 18, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Wow...where do I begin?
> 
> Thanks to Reidzilla for more M&M goodness.  I learned that being a psychic is not always a good thing.  My next character will be sure to have a few ranks in Not Wrapping the Jeep Around a Pole.  I think that's a craft skill or something...
> 
> ...




Pineapples (and coconuts)! I'm so happy!
That was one of the best thrown tomatoes in the history of tomato throwing. I really thought I was going to 'save' the princess by having the giant chuck her at me.

I kinda like the... uhhh... aquired magic arrow of undead bane/singing bass idea.   

Oh man. You know its a good game when you are still laughing about it in the morning.


Thanks for the game! It was a good group of people. It was nice to have a real female princess at the table (though I could have done without 'The Looks').

rv


----------



## sw3333 (Jun 18, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Maybe he would if you didn't question every plant and animal we came across.




I guess we're just keeping up with Leather's quota - picking up one plant or animal per game. The poor guy carries around a fern and now has an assassin-turned-bunny following him around. The freakin' bunny even likes his carrots steamed!

I'd hate to play that character at a game day two years from now. I can see his equipment list:
Huge fern
bunny rabbit
bonsai tree
Blast-Ended Skrewt
venus fly trap
portable koi pond (the largest koi is a reincarnated friendly storm giant)
raspberry bush
Yoda

It's gonna be crazy.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 18, 2006)

sw3333 said:
			
		

> I guess we're just keeping up with Leather's quota - picking up one plant or animal per game. The poor guy carries around a fern and now has an assassin-turned-bunny following him around. The freakin' bunny even likes his carrots steamed!
> 
> I'd hate to play that character at a game day two years from now. I can see his equipment list:
> Huge fern
> ...



Sweet!  I think you just wrote my next few adventures for me!


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 18, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Okay!
> 
> Here's the Buffyized D&D Cartoon Character sheets (all in one zip file) for anyone who wants to DL them.
> 
> ...





AWESOME!

Dude, these are *So* cool!! Thanks, FC, for providing those. Presto's Council connection is _hillariously_ perfect! *g*

Oddly enough (or not so odd at all, really, all things considered...) I think my brain is now trying to convert my other fannish love (superheroes) into Unisystem craziness...

(Quick, somebody stop me before I make a Gotham City Unisystem event with Batman missing and Arkham's gates wide open....)

And yeah, I'm sure I'll love Firefly/Serenity... ..just haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 18, 2006)

Man, what a great day of gaming. I haven't gotten a chance to DM something in quite a while and it was an absolute blast, and naturally so was being on the other side of the screen.

I'm upset I didn't get a picture of me holding the evil codex which has joined my collection of books thanks to the prize drawing.  I of course, refer to Synnibarr... I swear, all of my other books are afraid of it. I think they'd probably try and run away from the book if it put any of my other gaming books near it.

Huge thanks to our wonderful hosts at Game Plus--I'll be back up there to make some actual purchases soon, I promise.  (Had no shopping time since my game lasted until the start of the prize drawing!)

Many, many thanks to Chris, Brian, Jim, Dale, and William for putting up with my rusty DMing skills, and sharing many many laughs with me during my (apparently record-holding) longest game in the morning. You guys were a blast to play with, and reminded me what a good marathon D&D session felt like.

Big thanks to pbartender and all of my fellow players in the White Plume Mountain game.  Iron Heroes is a really neat system, and really, I'm half tempted to pick it up just to toss a few elements of it into my games at home. It was an honor to play with you all in a goofy first edition classic.

I took a bunch of pictures, and I'll get them up in a while, and post a link here.

And thanks to anyone and everyone I forgot!


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 18, 2006)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> AWESOME!
> 
> Dude, these are *So* cool!! Thanks, FC, for providing those. Presto's Council connection is _hillariously_ perfect! *g*
> 
> ...




Check out this thread for some superheroes converted to Unisystem...

http://p205.ezboard.com/fedenstudiosdiscussionboardsfrm19.showMessage?topicID=655.topic


Here's the Batman (not worked up by me).


The Batman
Str 5 Dex 6 Con 6
Per 5 Int 5 Will 6

Skills
Acrobatics 8(Woulda said 10 except this is the one area where Nightwing is definitely better than him)
Art 4
Computers 6
Crime 9(Gotta beleive Catwoman's a better criminal than he is)
Doctor 3
Driving 7
Getting Medeival 8(He rarely uses 'em)
Influence 8
Knowledge 6
Kung Fu 10
Languages 5
Mr. Fix-It 4
Notice 8
Occult 4
Science 6
Sports 6
Wild Card: Strategy 9

Qualities
Nerves of Steel
Fast Reaction Time
Situational Awareness
Natural Toughness
Hard to Kill 5
Attractiveness +3
Photographic Memory 2
Contacts: Criminal 1
Contacts: Financial 5
Contacts: Governmental 3
Contacts: Supernatural 2
Resources +10(At least)
(I decided to take Nanjin Adept away from him. Cant really recall any particular instance where he used anything similar)

Drawbacks
Adversary 10(All of Arkham)
Love:Tragic 4(Talia, Selina, etc, etc)
Emotional Problems: Fear of Commitment 1
Mental Problems: Zealot-Deranged 3(vigilante justice)
Secret 2(Dual identity)
Dependant 3(Alfred, and various teenage boys in tights)



Custume grants Natural Armor 5, and Acute Eyesight. And too many other goodies to list. 


Wayne Enterprises

CLOUT
Financial 4(Big Bucks), Governmental(Influential) 2, Supernatural(Arcane) 1

QUARTERS
Size: Large
Location: Worldwide
Physical Security:3(Excellent)

GEAR
Facilities
Computer 5(Futuristic), Labs/Research 4(Cutting Edge), Medical Facilities 2(Advanced), Workshop/Repair 4(Cutting Edge), Training Facility 1

VEHICLES
Company Car, vehicle Fleet, Air Fleet


----------



## Diremede (Jun 19, 2006)

Ya, but what I want to know is to the mawwige take place, and did we get our Inn, Bilimac needs to put those ranks in Innkeeper to use.  

Fun game all, I hope to do it again in about 4 months.


----------



## sw3333 (Jun 19, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Sweet!  I think you just wrote my next few adventures for me!




Well, someone has to.

Yeah, thanks for the softball.

See ya, buttface!


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 19, 2006)

*follows FC's Unisystem superhero link & reads thread...*

*BARELY resists clawing his own eyes out*


Yeeeeeeeeeaaah.

That'd be why I don't read comics anymore, lol. And why my thought was a Gotham adventure WITHOUT Batman. He's just.... ...too much. Unisystem stats could reflect him, sure, but his character point cost would be in the triple digits. And not start with a one, either.

Also, the whole "D&D kids are Scoobies who help the Slayer" was WAY cool, Hank's practically the Head Scooby, Presto's Council connection, etc etc... ..it gave a REASON to be using Unisystem. I suppose there's no reason I couldn't run a vigilante superhero game using Unisystem rules if I wanted to, but given the number of OTHER superhero games out there that are DESIGNED to reflect them properly.... ..maybe I should allow this urge to pass, heh. Then again, playing ANYTHING in Unisystem is Just Plain Fun, so meh. We'll see.

Probably what it all really depends on is what randomness crosses my mind when the next GameDay planning thread starts, heh.


Thanks for pointing that out though, FC! If I *DO* decide to do it, that'll give me a lot of ideas... ..both of how to do it, and how NOT to. *g*


----------



## buzz (Jun 19, 2006)

I've put up my photos from Gameday in Flickr. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/74537109@N00/

Before I add descriptions, I want to make sure I've got names and details correct.






Paints galore at the morning minis table.





JoeGKushner, Talgian (?), Beachbaker (?), and Painfully paint minis. Who's in the background?





Beachbaker(?), Talgian(?), Painfully, JoeGKushner, Mark apply pigments to tin.





The horror! TracerBullet42, sw3333, Reidzilla, Sharraunna, and spacepirat3 learn wat it really means to be a hero in the morning M&M2e game.





Our prize pile joins together in a losing battle to knock _Synnibar_ off the table.





Games in the morning slot, and someone obviously coveting the dice from the prize pool.





Going around the table: Ninjacat, Redwind, Nazriel, FCWesel, Yort, Der Spot. Please note Der Spot's full-on Mal Reynolds look; it's all the rage this summer to aim to misbehave.





It wouldn't be gaming if there wasn't wholly unhealthy food involved. Look upon our strudel and despair!





Talgian watches his WFRP2 character die (or lose a limb or something, c'mon), as Beachbaker, Painfully, and Mark ponder color schemes.





GORAK, Talgian, and JoeGKushner in the WFRP2 event; Beachbaker, Painfully, and Mark do minis in the background. waterdhavian quite likely is rolling consecutive 1s in the foregournd in Trevalon's morning D&D event.





Trevalon looks on in devilish DM glee as (from left to right) Thorindale, William Ronald, pucky, winterminute57 (?), and waterdhavian scan the rulebooks. Alas, _Evard's spiked tentacles of forced intrusion_ is not in the PHB.





Redizilla is agape at the sheer amount of fun Sharraunna, TracerBUllet42, spacepirat3, and sw3333 are having scanning their character sheets. Alas, _Evard's spiked tentacles of forced intrusion_ is not listed on them, either.





rvalle, Pbartender, and pvt. patterson get ready to pop some mad wheelies in my _Burning Wheel_ event.





Redwind and Mrs. FCWesel bear witness to the tabletop carnage in TracerBullet42's afternoon D&D event, "Deadding Day".





Diremede(?), TracerBullet42, sw3333, and Redwind in "Deadding Day".





The battle with White Plume's vampire in Pbartender's IH event. Notice how my archer valiantly cheers on her comrade's efforts from a discrete distance.





Battling teh crabbe who's hat of our party know no limit. But, where is my archer, you ask?





Why, she's valiantly cheering on their efforts from a discrete distance, of course. In IH, archer + Defense challenge + out of melee range = "unleash hell".





Ditto.





Look, the crab thing was funny, okay?





thalmin, Ninjacat (behind him), pvt. patterson, Mark, and Reidzilla enjoy The Greast Space Race.





The "Deadding Day" crew: TracerBullet42, sw3333, Redwind, Mrs. FCWesel, rvalle, and Diremede(?). Mark is on the far right, probably saying somehting remarkably witty. 





Same event: rvalle, Diremede(?), TracerBullet42, sw3333, Redwind, MRS. FCWesel.





Gameday heads into the black with the afternoon Serenity event: salmacis' guest, salmacis, Sharraunna, Nazriel, FCWesel, and Mal... er, Der Spot. I blieve Games Plus' own Bob is in the foreground right. Not sure who is foreground center.





The afternoon Dread game says "Peace out!", eventually joining The Great Space Race. Reidzilla, pvt. patterson, Ninjacat.





Paintin' minis. thalmin's off to the left, and Beachbaker to the right. I'm not sure who is center. Help!





More mini love with Painfully, Mark, and...





thalmin lays out The Great Space Race.





Heroes prepare to get Ironed. Pbartender (well, his hands; notice the cat wounds), Trevalon Moonleirion, waterdhavian, and Yort.





Pbartender readies his giant crab as Trevalon carbs up for the forthcoming melee.





Another pic of my IH minis. Sue me. 





FCWesel, almost a little too happy about winning one of the GenCon passes.





salmacis' guest (known as Holly by some) displays a more appropriate degree of satisfaction at winning the other GenCon pass.





The Fight That Would Not End™ in Trevalon's morning game.





The shiny, candy-like GenCon passes.





Our humble prize table.





winterminute57, waterdhavian, pucky, Thorindale, Trevalon in Trev's morning game.





FCWesel obviously exaggerating about the size of something in his morning Buffy/Angel event. Yort is likely unconvinced.





Ninjacat, Redwind, Nazriel, FCWesel, Yort, and Der Spot. I believe that's salmacis' arm in the foregrgound.


----------



## Mark (Jun 19, 2006)

George is the bearded paintmaster unknown to you.  He helped my out with the pinning of the Fiendish Harpy (Sorcerer) that nearly ate William Ronald's Pixie Rogue in today's game. 




			
				buzz said:
			
		

> Mark is on the far right, probably saying somehting remarkably witty.





It's my gift and _your_ curse.


----------



## rvalle (Jun 19, 2006)

I noticed the red-shirt guy in Tracerbullet's game was 'Dire' something so I think you have it right.

rv


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 19, 2006)

Mark said:
			
		

> George is the bearded paintmaster unknown to you.  He helped my out with the pinning of the Fiendish Harpy (Sorcerer) that nearly ate William Ronald's Pixie Rogue in today's game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, but the little guy survived, thanks to a few well placed bowshots.  Plus some of the character's immunities really helped out.   (Suffice it to say Mark almost eliminated three characters this past session, so we had a fun time and had to work hard for our well earned victories.)  Nice mini by the way, Mark.  Hopefully, I won't see it used again in game anytime soon.

Thanks again to buzz for organizing the Gameday, and to thalmin and everyone at Games Plus for being such gracious hosts.  Thank you to those who donated prizes.

Trevalon, thanks for running your adventure.  You did a good job as a DM and I had fun -- as apparently everyone did at the table.

Pbartender, it was great to play Iron Heroes with you as a DM and revisit a classic adventure with a great group.

I am already looking foward to the next Gameday!


----------



## Mark (Jun 19, 2006)

Mark said:
			
		

> More later . . .









































_Told ya there'd be more . . ._


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jun 19, 2006)

My adventure ran a little short but as an introductory adventure, I didn't feel too bad.

The best part of the game was when the elf thief (randomlly rolled character at the table!), rolled Ulric's fury when throwing a wooden bowl at poor old Granny. For those of you who don't know, Ulric's fury in WHFRPG is when you roll maximum damage and you get to roll again and if you hit, the damage explodes. Poor granny.   

Thanks to the paint master for the great crusader miniature. A pleasure to paint him up. Wish I could've been there for the afternoon slot so I could've painted another one! It's rough finding hours of time to paint and not be bothered by reality!


----------



## waterdhavian (Jun 19, 2006)

I had a really great time. Thanks to Trevalon and Pbartender for running some unforgettable games.  I am still laughing about the summoned rhino charging at the dragon and then falling into the acid.


----------



## Diremede (Jun 19, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> I noticed the red-shirt guy in Tracerbullet's game was 'Dire' something so I think you have it right.
> 
> rv





Yes yes, that
 "red-shirt" guy is me.


----------



## buzz (Jun 19, 2006)

Diremede said:
			
		

> Yes yes, thats "red-shirt" guy is me.



Dude! I loved you on _Star Trek_.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 19, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Dude! I loved you on _Star Trek_.



Yeah, shame on me for allowing him to have a name and not killing him...


----------



## Nazriel (Jun 19, 2006)

FC, I have a couple more game ideas for you.   

First, for a small group, there's the "Perfect Strangers" RPG.  Recreate the wacky everyday hijinks of Balki and his cousin Larry!

For a larger group, I present the idea for "Welcome Back, Kotter" the RPG!
Relive the glory days of Vinnie Barbarino, Horshack, Washington, etc. as they try to make it through High School's challenges.


----------



## buzz (Jun 19, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> For a larger group, I present the idea for "Welcome Back, Kotter" the RPG!
> Relive the glory days of Vinnie Barbarino, Horshack, Washington, etc. as they try to make it through High School's challenges.



That's got _d20 Modern_ written all over it... with spraypaint and gang signs.


----------



## sw3333 (Jun 20, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> First, for a small group, there's the "Perfect Strangers" RPG.  Recreate the wacky everyday hijinks of Balki and his cousin Larry!




Make sure you stat out Balki's sheep familiar.

Oooo! and we can use a map generator for Mypos.


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 20, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> First, for a small group, there's the "Perfect Strangers" RPG.  Recreate the wacky everyday hijinks of Balki and his cousin Larry!




Nazriel, don't be _reeediculous_.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 20, 2006)

Diremede said:
			
		

> Ya, but what I want to know is to the mawwige take place, and did we get our Inn, Bilimac needs to put those ranks in Innkeeper to use.
> 
> Fun game all, I hope to do it again in about 4 months.



I suppose I wasn't clear enough in the rapid-wrap up of the game...

The wedding was completed after your group of heroes saved the day.  King Dagmar and Queen Alyssa are now married.  Following the ceremony, a huge reception was had, complete with the queen spilling french dressing all over her wedding dress (actually happened to Mrs. FCWesel, aka my sister) and everyone failing a will save and succumbing to the chicken dance...

In the days following the reception, King Dagmar awards the young halfling/kobold twins, for their amazing delicacies prepared for the reception, a small piece of land in his kingdom in which they can build an inn/restaurant, if they choose.

I guess we'll just have to wait until next gameday to see what develops...

And a side note to rvalle:  I believe that you have something to say in this thread.


----------



## rvalle (Jun 21, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I suppose I wasn't clear enough in the rapid-wrap up of the game...
> 
> The wedding was completed after your group of heroes saved the day.  King Dagmar and Queen Alyssa are now married.  Following the ceremony, a huge reception was had, complete with the queen spilling french dressing all over her wedding dress (actually happened to Mrs. FCWesel, aka my sister) and everyone failing a will save and succumbing to the chicken dance...
> 
> ...




Wohoo! Hear that brother? We have land!

Hmmm, I hope its not in a swamp. 

Heh, we should start a post for Tracers game to do stuff before the next game. Like plan an inn and where the best spot for the singing +4 arrow is.   

PS I posted in that thread TB. I hope we get bonus EXP for that.  

rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 21, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> ...where the best spot for the singing +4 arrow is...



Hey, let's not get ahead of ourselves...that arrow doesn't sing...._yet_.



> PS I posted in that thread TB. I hope we get bonus EXP for that.



You can have 5 EXP...one for every point of WIS.


----------



## buzz (Jun 21, 2006)

FYI, I've added the various decriptions and such to the Gameday Flickr collection. Please feel free to browse and tag the photos at your leisure. I'll add more (from current, past, and future Gamedays) as time goes on.


----------



## rvalle (Jun 21, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Hey, let's not get ahead of ourselves...that arrow doesn't sing...._yet_.
> 
> 
> You can have 5 EXP...one for every point of WIS.




Woot! Master Chief Level 2 is that much closer!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 21, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Woot! Master Chief Level 2 is that much closer!



Close...but this isn't Halo.  It's Master Chef!

_Although...._


----------



## rvalle (Jun 21, 2006)

Hah! I'm the chief chef!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry for the thread necromancy, but this just seemed too relevant to my gameday games to pass up...

I've attached a scan of an ad from the latest Dungeon and Dragon magazines that is intended to give you some scale as to size of their latest dragon mini.  I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw *A PINEAPPLE *   on a battlemat alongside some normal minis!

Check it out!

Oh, and guess who just found a mini of a little bunny rabbit...

_(I'll give you a hint...it's me!)_


----------

